# Playboy playmate body shames woman at gym on Snapchat.



## Kalpnisis

Wonder what you ladies think of this?

Playboy playmate Dani Mathers has fallen under scrutiny from internet after posting a picture on Snapchat of a naked woman in a women's locker room at LA Fitness. The gym was informed of the incident and contacted the police to deal with the matter, which they found to be "appalling" and a breach of locker room policies.

Picture in question and article is here:

Playboy Model Dani Mathers Body Shamed a Naked Woman at Gym -- Could the Police Get Involved?

Mathers claims that she accidentally made the Snapchat post, further stating that she was unaware that it was publicly accessible to her followers. She insists that it was only meant to be viewed privately by a friend. Mathers quickly deleted the post and issued an apology on Youtube and Twitter, but received an overwhelming amount of negative comments from those who likely saw right through her bull****. 

https://youtu.be/G8z2KC74n4o

She's been banned from all LA Fitness locations, suspended indefinitely from her spot on the 'Heidi and Frank' radio show on L.A.'s KLOS, and has been dropped by her sponsor 'Profane Clothing' who also gave a personal statement about her questionable professionalism and behavior. LAPD states that Mathers could face a misdemeanor charge if the victim comes forward to file a report. I honestly hope that she does since such malicious behavior should be made an example of.


----------



## *Deidre*

It was handled correctly. She violated that woman's privacy, and don't blame her sponsors for dumping her. Goes to show, you can be beautiful on the outside, but ugly inside.


----------



## Adelais

She *accidentally* thought bad thoughts about the naked woman's body.

She *accidentally* took a photo.

She *accidentally* wrote her comment on Snapshot, and then *accidentally* posted the photo with her comment.

That's a lot of accidents....NOT!

She is actually a nasty person, and a liar who doesn't want a police record or to pay a huge lawsuit! I hope the woman whose photo she posted sues her!


----------



## lifeistooshort

It's a really big accomplishment to have a bunch of plastic surgery to get into playboy.

Stupid bimbo b!tch.

That's what I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

It was only meant to be a private shaming between me and my friends. I don't do it in public. I won't do it in public anymore... promise! :crazy:


----------



## notmyrealname4

.


----------



## tech-novelist

lifeistooshort said:


> It's a really big accomplishment to have a bunch of plastic surgery to get into playboy.
> 
> Stupid bimbo b!tch.
> 
> That's what I think.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't keep us in suspense. Tell what you really think! >


----------



## soccermom2three

lifeistooshort said:


> It's a really big accomplishment to have a bunch of plastic surgery to get into playboy.
> 
> Stupid bimbo b!tch.
> 
> That's what I think.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha! I was going to post the same thing.


----------



## lifeistooshort

tech-novelist said:


> Don't keep us in suspense. Tell what you really think! >


You were expecting something else from me?

I can never be accused of witholding my opinion 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rubix Cubed

lifeistooshort said:


> It's a really big accomplishment to have a bunch of plastic surgery to get into playboy.
> 
> Stupid bimbo b!tch.
> 
> That's what I think.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wonder if she had to pay extra for the "Joker" mouth.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Rubix Cubed said:


> I wonder if she had to pay extra for the "Joker" mouth.


I think that's part of the standard package these days. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117

It was an accident that my awesome neighbor decided to mow the lawn wearing a two piece nice bikini. It was a further accident that I had my trusty Nikon with a long zoom handy. But to post the pic? Nekulturny. And body shame? Good luck with that.

My neighbor looked better than the model, incidentally... Too bad her husband cheated on her with the nanny... And she cheated back with one of his employees. Oh well.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I listened to that you tube clip... my question is WHY did she do it...what did she say about this woman to her friend on snapchat ?? was she admiring this woman's body or making fun of it ??

Just wondering her initial motives of doing what she did ... it's not in these articles.. just her apologizing...which I agree with the others.. only because she was caught, she's in hot water now .. (typical lip service)..... 

She felt no shame till she was shamed for what she did, so she's scrambling to save her reputation from complete ruin.


----------



## Spicy

This is just the tip of the iceberg of what a "superior" person she thinks she is.
Silicone brain poisoning.


----------



## TeddieG

SimplyAmorous said:


> I listened to that you tube clip... my question is WHY did she do it...what did she say about this woman to her friend on snapchat ?? was she admiring this woman's body or making fun of it ??
> 
> Just wondering her initial motives of doing what she did ... it's not in these articles.. just her apologizing...which I agree with the others.. only because she was caught, she's in hot water now .. (typical lip service).....
> 
> She felt no shame till she was shamed for what she did, so she's scrambling to save her reputation from complete ruin.


The Daily Mail showed an image of the actual snapchat post. Ms. Mathers accompanied the image of the naked woman with a caption "If I can't unsee this, then you can't either." 

About halfway down in this article is the snapchat image she sent, or whatever media it was. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ers-suspended-radio-job-banned-LA-Fitnes.html

It was a concerted effort, in her opinion apparently, to be funny and she ended up shaming the woman, or trying to. Police are trying to determine who this woman is to see if she wants to bring charges. And the snapchat included a shot of Ms. Mathers herself, with her eyes wide and her hand over her mouth, as though she is sharing a secret or trying to keep from laughing. 

Bet she's not laughing now.

One additional thing that had me fuming was that she is nothing, not contributing ANYthing to society, NOTHING but a Playboy Playmate, the pinnacle of superficial, making a living from grubby guys lusting after her body. 

The whole thing was just gross.


----------



## ThreeStrikes

The ugliness on the inside eventually works its way out.....for all to see.


----------



## frusdil

She's a stupid b!tch. A nasty piece of work. Good on her with her plastic surgery, fake boobs and everything else.

I hope the woman finds out about it and sues her, takes her to the cleaners.

Nasty nasty b!tch.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

The article says she has 553,000 followers on Instagram, more than one million on Facebook and 75,100 on Twitter...no matter her popularity...that's some ugliness inside alright.. she was making fun of that woman, Joking, for whatever reason.. I just don't get it..


----------



## TeddieG

frusdil said:


> She's a stupid b!tch. A nasty piece of work. Good on her with her plastic surgery, fake boobs and everything else.
> 
> I hope the woman finds out about it and sues her, takes her to the cleaners.
> 
> Nasty nasty b!tch.


Maybe the silicone in her breast implants leaked and went to her head. Either way, how she could spend the significant time it must have taken to combine the picture of the woman in the shower with the picture of her own eyes wide open and her hand over her mouth, and add in the caption, and then later claim she made a mistake suggests that there's something wrong with her head or her conscience, or both.


----------



## UMP

Oh how I love my flip phone with no internet connection!
I never knew it could keep me out of jail too.


----------



## norajane

notmyrealname4 said:


> Like we expect someone who gets plastic surgery so she can pose naked for a bazillion guys to wank to; to_ not_ be superficial and stuck-up.
> 
> Obviously these women think they are better than the rest of us. After all, they know that the husbands of us regular gals would much rather look at them than us.


Say it isn't so! I thought all the Playboy bunnies liked kittens and puppies and romantic walks on the beach at sunset!


----------



## jb02157

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> She *accidentally* thought bad thoughts about the naked woman's body.
> 
> She *accidentally* took a photo.
> 
> She *accidentally* wrote her comment on Snapshot, and then *accidentally* posted the photo with her comment.
> 
> That's a lot of accidents....NOT!
> 
> She is actually a nasty person, and a liar who doesn't want a police record or to pay a huge lawsuit! I hope the woman whose photo she posted sues her!


Talk about being accident prone


----------



## Hope1964

The only thing that could have made this worse would have been if she DIDN'T get fired and the police didn't do anything.

The fact she is being met with so much vitriol actually makes me feel a wee bit better about the human race


----------



## DrSher

First of all, what the He11 is snapchat? Some more BS social media? 

When you build up a fan base on this crap, you are ASKING to be torn down, envied and given Evil eyes. 

Secondly, you should be more humble, for sure. This ain't cool. Still, there is no firing squad. 


However, the most visceral issue here (Speaking of reactions) is about her being a playboy model. She is dumb, superficial and full of silicon yada yada. That kind of stuff a cranky wife tells his man and he is chokingly forced to agreed loses more respect for her right there and then... Anyways, models tend to have an overall higher IQ than the average woman. They tend to have the same education level. In their fields, they are the "top athletes" and gets torn down if they "fail" in the same way as Tom Brody.

Top fitness girls are some of the smartest people I know. I work with females that have a "perfect" 10 body and complain about problems doing back flips!! She goes and reads up on it, sees a circus trainer (!) comes back and finally makes it. And just because a woman has a boob job, she is stupid? Really?

what would you guys say about a hottie who happened to be a top athlete? It takes a lot of dedication, focus and willpower to do what such women can achieve. 

And yes, what she did was in bad taste for sure.


----------



## norajane

> what would you guys say about a hottie who happened to be a top athlete? It takes a lot of dedication, focus and willpower to do what such women can achieve.


I'd wonder what performance enhancing drugs s/he is using, and whether his/her performance is enhanced by deflated balls.


----------



## wild jade

Hope1964 said:


> The only thing that could have made this worse would have been if she DIDN'T get fired and the police didn't do anything.
> 
> The fact she is being met with so much vitriol actually makes me feel a wee bit better about the human race


A wee bit better. But the reality is that she will bounce back, men will continue to think she is the greatest thing since sliced bread, she'll get new contracts and capitalize on her looks for as long as they last. Longer if she has any business sense at all.

Meanwhile, the woman she humiliated will continue to live her quiet life. Hopefully no one else is ******* enough to put down her looks, at least not publicly. But given how looks obsessed this culture is...

What she did, though, was very low. And she should face criminal charges.


----------



## DrSher

wild jade said:


> A wee bit better. But the reality is that she will bounce back, men will continue to think she is the greatest thing since sliced bread, she'll get new contracts and capitalize on her looks for as long as they last. Longer if she has any business sense at all.
> 
> Meanwhile, the woman she humiliated will continue to live her quiet life. Hopefully no one else is ******* enough to put down her looks, at least not publicly. But given how looks obsessed this culture is...
> 
> What she did, though, was very low. And she should face criminal charges.


 "criminal charges".. Hey oh for what? So she can sue her ass? 

Of course she will "bounce back". She has proven herself in the past. Now she does one slight shift and she is worse than Al-Bhagdadi. Even if you guys got it all and could dress all women here like they were cattle and banned make-up, bras and thongs, we would have a black market overcome in a day. 

Women want that EXCLUSIVE moral superiority over sex appeal and beauty and shame anyone who dares think differently.

One of my friends is married to one like that. Wont give a BJ because she finds it "degrading" and didn't talk to him for two weeks when catching him watching porn. 

Men need to be more demanding. Not by force as the feminists want to insinuate, but simply by selection. We have been to think we are all bad and we should be shamed for having a sexuality. 

Finally, stop saying we are so look obsessed"! Beauty and it's appeal has started wars, defined culture and left archeological traces behind certainly is not making today's feminists happy. 

And good looks is hard to get. Give some credit!!


----------



## DrSher

norajane said:


> I'd wonder what performance enhancing drugs s/he is using, and whether his/her performance is enhanced by deflated balls.


 So you are saying is that many girls of USWT in soccer is taking enhancing DRUGS? 

Lindsay Vonn, Rhonda Rowsey, Holley Holm they are in your eyes cheaters until proven otherwise, or at least not out of suspicion based on their femininity in itself?. 

Otherwise, females that become more feminine through doping is pretty much non existent, but rather the contrary. So your thinking is opposite of reality. That cute girl, who just scored goal after a thunderous run in the box IS actually 5/6 125 pounds, looks stunning and is has a hard and firm body whether she wants to or not. 

Give credits to looks.


----------



## Kalpnisis

So do you think it's safe to say she was one of the "mean girls" in high school lol?


----------



## Lon

Her public apology is as weak as an apology as I've ever seen... "That is not what I meant to do" and "that is not who I am" but she never even apologized to the one she hurt she is only apologizing to her fans and trying to assure them she is sorry for the negative publicity and that she won't be caught doing something that brings her negative publicity again (why would anyone care? Her fans want to see the trainwreck because their short attention spans require constant controversy and novelty to function).


----------



## Lon

And the worse part, after seeing more of her "tweets" she sent out afterwards (when she has had time to reflect a little) is that she is asking for forgiveness and has hurt "so many women" yadda yadda, she still clearly is clueless, she has not hurt many people, she has hurt two whom she needs to make amends to: the woman she slandered and herself, she only has to apologize to one but I don't think she will.


----------



## wild jade

DrSher said:


> "criminal charges".. Hey oh for what? So she can sue her ass?
> 
> Of course she will "bounce back". She has proven herself in the past. Now she does one slight shift and she is worse than Al-Bhagdadi. Even if you guys got it all and could dress all women here like they were cattle and banned make-up, bras and thongs, we would have a black market overcome in a day.
> 
> Women want that EXCLUSIVE moral superiority over sex appeal and beauty and shame anyone who dares think differently.
> 
> One of my friends is married to one like that. Wont give a BJ because she finds it "degrading" and didn't talk to him for two weeks when catching him watching porn.
> 
> Men need to be more demanding. Not by force as the feminists want to insinuate, but simply by selection. We have been to think we are all bad and we should be shamed for having a sexuality.
> 
> Finally, stop saying we are so look obsessed"! Beauty and it's appeal has started wars, defined culture and left archeological traces behind certainly is not making today's feminists happy.
> 
> And good looks is hard to get. Give some credit!!


Wow! Thanks for making my point so clearly. Couldn't have done it without you.

Now that everyone has a phone, it's considered acceptable to take compromising, embarrassing, and inappropriate shots of people and post them on the internet, but it really isn't. Most gyms prohibit harassment, and they should because otherwise no one would ever go to them. 

But respect for people has also clearly left the building. 

You have no idea what women want.


----------



## wild jade

Lon said:


> And the worse part, after seeing more of her "tweets" she sent out afterwards (when she has had time to reflect a little) is that she is asking for forgiveness and has hurt "so many women" yadda yadda, she still clearly is clueless, she has not hurt many people, she has hurt two whom she needs to make amends to: the woman she slandered and herself, she only has to apologize to one but I don't think she will.


Depending on how many other people she has done this type of thing to, but that didn't hit the media....


----------



## Starstarfish

These kids of things really annoy me. When people question "Why don't people just lose some weight/get more toned etc?" This crap right here is part of the reason why. If you started going to the gym and were really proud of yourself and people make fun of you likely don't go anymore. Ugh.


----------



## notmyrealname4

.


----------



## Starstarfish

Men can be as selective as they desire. But they likely can't expect to pick women who love BJs and porn and expect they'll all be virgins with no sexual past because they can't handle "mind movies" or retroactive jealousy. 

If the woman loves sex, she probably loved sex before you showed up.

If she was a virgin/low number didn't like sex - there's a clue there.


----------



## TeddieG

Lon said:


> Her public apology is as weak as an apology as I've ever seen... "That is not what I meant to do" and "that is not who I am" but she never even apologized to the one she hurt she is only apologizing to her fans and trying to assure them she is sorry for the negative publicity and that she won't be caught doing something that brings her negative publicity again (why would anyone care? Her fans want to see the trainwreck because their short attention spans require constant controversy and novelty to function).


And people who create a following using social media always have to be ginning up something "interesting" or their flock will go elsewhere.


----------



## DrSher

I cannot understand how much vitriol this caused.

Still, what do the would be her punishment? (If you could have your ways)..

Your house gets broken into and police doesn't care; 100's of people in the cities and nobody cares. Still, this appears to be just a "tad" better than shooting someone. No matter what you do, this cutie has a bright future. Now she is being forced to grovel and grovel, while truth the more she apologizes, the worse it gets. She should take a two week vacation. Come with me and wifey to Hawaii. We'll let you take more pictures...

Most women laugh their asses off when reading stories about poor betas being beaten by their wives. It is all fine to make fun of that. However, you cannot even dare to say joke about a woman's butt. I probably pinch/slap my wife's ass 20 times a day, but no PC police has reported me yet...


----------



## notmyrealname4

.


----------



## Catherine602

There is no way that I can understand why there is so much righteous indignation especially from woman. this whole situation is a result of women totally internalizing the twisted American cultural norms that sap them of vitality and humanity. 

I feel sympathy for both women. One because her privacy was violated and she was exposed to ridicule for something she has no control over, her appearance as an older woman. Because of her appearance, she should hide and not enjoy life. 

The other because she violated another persons privacy in the false belief that for a woman, a full life and enjoyment is fleeting and she has no control over it. She betrayed herself because this woman represents her female antecedents.

I am disappointed that women as a group don't embrace her and help her to live a fearless life and not one controlled by how many penises get a twitch when she walks by. 

It is harder for her to break the enslavement to her t!ts and azz because the attention they get now hijacks her natural maturation into a self-directed and mature adult.


----------



## notmyrealname4

.


----------



## TeddieG

Here's a response to Ms. Mathers that has gone viral, including a picture of the author in underwear and sneakers in all her normal body glory. She really is pretty and there's a sweet pic of her handsome husband and her in a car. I love that the woman didn't want her h to take the shot but he told her she is beautiful, and after he showed it to her, she decided to respond to Ms. Mathers:

Florida mother praised for hitting back at Playboy model Dani Mathers' body-shaming Snapchat | Daily Mail Online


----------



## DrSher

notmyrealname4 said:


> @Catherine602
> 
> 
> If you truly believe what you wrote; then I wonder at you. You are ethereal, compared to me.
> 
> 
> Having my most vulnerable emotions, body image, sapling sexuality; basically crushed years ago, by my SO worshiping and adoring these types of women; has gradually eroded any sympathy I _might_ have had otherwise.
> ***Nobody is crushing you, but your own mind. There is at least freedom of thought left.
> 
> And *gone gone gone* is the possible "legit" reason for participating in pornography, "I was young and needed the money and was desperate"
> ***Why is that a "legit" reason? Escorting is too then? And what about young people who steal? Everybody needs money.
> 
> No. This is a career move. Some of these women have college educations
> ***Wrong. MOST of these women have college.
> 
> They love the attention. And they love being the sexual superstars and siphoning off the sexual attention and _devotion_,
> ***And who doesn't?
> 
> I might say, of men they don't even know---who are in committed relationships with other women.
> ***Yes, because if we only had fat and ugly women around that never wanted sex AND we talibanized the female sex appeal all men would finally be the doormat you want?
> 
> They know what they are doing and they do it for that reason, and they don't care who they hurt.
> ***How do YOU know? Is SHE your Jesus to exact vengeance upon for all the pretty, sexy women with big boobs you hate?
> 
> Ms. Mathers has just lived that out in front of us.
> ***Again, what she did was stupid and immature. She didn't kill anyone; didn't steal anything; didn't chop off someone's head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry me a river


 Ms Mathers has only ONE fault in the eyes of the White Knight brigade. She's a woman that attracts men due to the way she looks. Oh MY, how do you guys actually date someone?


----------



## notmyrealname4

.


----------



## norajane

> Ms Mathers has only ONE fault in the eyes of the White Knight brigade. She's a woman that attracts men due to the way she looks. Oh MY, how do you guys actually date someone?


You seem to have missed the very point of this thread. Her "one fault" is that she illegally took a photo of a naked woman in the gym locker room, posted it on social media, and ridiculed her. You're so busy defending her because you think she is hot that you overlooked her actual sh*tty behavior which is considered bullying, harassment, fat shaming and ILLEGAL.


----------



## DrSher

norajane said:


> You seem to have missed the very point of this thread. Her "one fault" is that she illegally took a photo of a naked woman in the gym locker room, posted it on social media, and ridiculed her. You're so busy defending her because you think she is hot that you overlooked her actual sh*tty behavior which is considered bullying, harassment, fat shaming and ILLEGAL.


 Au contraire Madamoiselle.. Her act is clearly a faux pas, but not a Grande' as they say in Starbucks language. I pointed this out in my post at start and at end. 

If this is an example of punishment matching the crime, in a feminist world, just another way of hutting up people.

OK, so let me try again:

If I was single in a different life, this is definitely a girl I could take home to mum. What she did there was stupid and immature, but doesn't really change my opinion of the girl. Showed a lack of class as we. These can be learnt. Her mere presence has already convinced me she is a cutie. besides that, of course it was a dumb and silly thing to do. 

As a final remark here, I am also a high end personal trainer and have gotten women from way above 200 and down to 110(5'3). I am very rigorous in body image, their history and ideal about themselves. Have never heard of any of my former clients becoming anorexic. I trained one female CEO in her early 60's and after 6 months with hormone optimization, fitness and my wife's cosmetic procedures, her husband bought us a car!! 

So since I work with this, I also know how much this means to so many and how much work it takes. You think girls are the only ones with weight issues. Try to be an MMA fighter that is told to shed body fat, coming to me. Talk about pressure to control body..

I have actually met GUYS with megarexxia (they think they are too small despite being huuuge).. There is inappropriate responses to everything everywhere.


----------



## norajane

Nothing that you just wrote changes the fact that Mathers did a sh*tty thing and that is what people are upset about.

Nobody cared about Mathers until she harassed someone on social media by posting a nude picture of her that was taken without her knowledge, and then ridiculing her.


----------



## DrSher

norajane said:


> Nothing that you just wrote changes the fact that Mathers did a sh*tty thing and that is what people are upset about.
> *Did I say she did not?
> 
> Nobody cared about Mathers until she harassed someone on social media by posting a nude picture of her that was taken without her knowledge, and then ridiculing her.
> M
> 
> Well, I'm sorry but many people did. She has tons of followers and in today's social media it is easy to get them.
> 
> What she did was wrong, but as I am against the death penalty, I also disapprove of mob vigilantism in the modern Internet era.


 She needs to go and disappear for s month or two. Train very hard, focus inwards and come back again. 

I'll be happy to train her along with my other clients.


----------



## wild jade

norajane said:


> You seem to have missed the very point of this thread. Her "one fault" is that she illegally took a photo of a naked woman in the gym locker room, posted it on social media, and ridiculed her. You're so busy defending her because you think she is hot that you overlooked her actual sh*tty behavior which is considered bullying, harassment, fat shaming and ILLEGAL.


QFT!


----------



## wild jade

notmyrealname4 said:


> Dani Mathers sparks backlash after body shaming a naked woman on Snapchat | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> Dani Mathers sparks backlash after body shaming a naked woman on Snapchat | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Dani Mathers sparks backlash after body shaming a naked woman on Snapchat | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong @wild jade , but I've a feeling you may be right; I posted some links to Daily Mail reader comments. There's support for her, alright. Though I think most of the people who think she's okay are laying low at the moment.
> 
> I have no doubt that large numbers of men secretly think the world of her, and enjoyed what she did and thought it was perfectly appropriate.
> 
> I'm quite gratified about the men that are horrified. Similar to @Hope1964, it gives me a little bit of belief that things aren't as bad as I sometimes think. I mean, until sweethearts like our feline friend come along . . . .


The whole faith in humanity thing was nice while it lasted...


----------



## Hope1964

wild jade said:


> The whole faith in humanity thing was nice while it lasted...


No doubt, eh?
@DrSher, go play with your wife and leave those of us who know what's right and wrong alone, please.


----------



## DrSher

So what should just punishment be, according to you guys?


Again, not that I have to, but I already said it was stupid and immature of her.

She already lost her job and was kicked out of the gym. After all, no need for any due process or perspectives. What more do you want? How long will this one be milked?


----------



## wild jade

DrSher said:


> So what should just punishment be, according to you guys?
> 
> 
> Again, not that I have to, but I already said it was stupid and immature of her.
> 
> She already lost her job and was kicked out of the gym. After all, no need for any due process or perspectives. What more do you want? How long will this one be milked?


A fine plus community service. Oh and compensation to the victim.

Considering that posting intimate pix of a person without their consent is punishable by jail time, I think that's letting her off pretty easy.


----------



## DrSher

Hope1964 said:


> No doubt, eh?
> 
> @DrSher, go play with your wife and leave those of us who know what's right and wrong alone, please.


 Yes, I am sure you have been involved in hundredfold more complex ethical and real tough issues than me. I am sure you have met tons of people outside your family and comforted them; confronted people in denial; helped someone and get slapped at. 

I am sure you have been forced to decide in a lose-lose situation for so take the heat. I am just as sure you are sooo used to being flamed. LOL.

You read a bunch of postings from a physician who happened to get a vacation call-coverage here nothing happens and I am sick and tired of the election news. 

Don't worry Mr. Ringo.. I doubt I will be when this call is over. You know, we are soooo tied up with everything now. Work is hectic, life is busy and it is rare to venture out in cyberspace like this. Then be honest to yourself and tell me you would not hit it in a heartbeat if she said so and you were single; while you wouldn't touch the other with a 10' pole (in comparison). 

I may actually drop by in a week or so after tonight, but not to talk more about my threesome. it IS going to happen now. I have the three girls "lined up" for my wife's choosing, LOL, but if she doesn't find them cute enough, she is free to pick herself I told her. 

The PC culture is killing this nation. And the new morality does not come from the Bible belt, but more like Rosa Luxemburg.


----------



## wild jade

DrSher said:


> Yes, I am sure you have been involved in hundredfold more complex ethical and real tough issues than me. I am sure you have met tons of people outside your family and comforted them; confronted people in denial; helped someone and get slapped at.


Considering that you've identified the smartest people you know as models who have figured out how to do a back flip, my bet says yes.


----------



## Hope1964

DrSher said:


> I may actually drop by in a week or so after tonight


Oh, I can hardly wait!!! 

What this woman did is reprehensible. Anyone who doesn't think so needs to have it done to them, or to their mother.


----------



## Kalpnisis

Hope1964 said:


> Oh, I can hardly wait!!!
> 
> What this woman did is reprehensible. Anyone who doesn't think so needs to have it done to them, or to their mother.


Do you think she's always been like this? Especially mean to other women?


----------



## rileyawes

She's one of those people that don't think unattractive people have the right to be out in the world. It's like they're offended that they have to see people they don't find attractive. I assume most people don't like looking at naked people they're not attracted to, but that's what a locker room is for- taking off your clothes and then putting on other clothes, being totally naked, if you've gotten out of the shower. As long as that's what you're doing, then you can be there. Locker rooms are not for taking photos, or making people feel bad about their bodies. It's disgusting and violating to take a nude picture of someone without their knowledge, and immature and nasty to shame them for how they look, even if it isn't "public." Even if she really did mean to share it with one person, what she did is illegal and immoral.


----------



## rileyawes

DrSher said:


> So you are saying is that many girls of USWT in soccer is taking enhancing DRUGS?
> 
> Lindsay Vonn, Rhonda Rowsey, Holley Holm they are in your eyes cheaters until proven otherwise, or at least not out of suspicion based on their femininity in itself?.
> 
> Otherwise, females that become more feminine through doping is pretty much non existent, but rather the contrary. So your thinking is opposite of reality. That cute girl, who just scored goal after a thunderous run in the box IS actually 5/6 125 pounds, looks stunning and is has a hard and firm body whether she wants to or not.
> 
> Give credits to looks.


Models and athletes are not the same. Read about some Olympic athletes' practice schedules and diets. Some models take care of their looks, work out, etc, but it's really not the same as elite athletes or even fitness models. Some people win the genetic lottery and are born good looking. It is not hard. Some people get lots of plastic surgery to become good looking. That is not hard, either. 

I'm not sure why you even bring this up. Attractive people can have horrible personalities or great personalities. Unattractive people can have horrible personalities or great personalities. Actions matter, not looks. The woman in question might be attractive and might have a good personality in general, but at the very least, she has shown that she has the capability to be extremely mean-spirited. She violated and mocked another human being, and broke the law. Because of her actions, despite her intentions, she shared photos of a woman's nude body without her knowledge or permission, with tens of thousands of people.


----------



## Catherine602

Wonder what the reaction would be if the situation involved 2 men. A pic of a buff dude with assets smirking at some pot-bellied man with invisible assets. Caption: I can't see anything. 

First, it would never happen. Unlike women, men have empathy for each other and would find it difficult to expose a bro to the ridicule of women. It is an admirable quality that women should emulate but don't. 

BTW, am I mistaken or is the most repugnant and vapid poster informing women of the criteria they must meet to be worthy of male attention. The lowest common denominator has the hubris to set high standards for women??. 

I'll never understand why any woman work so hard for so very little.


----------



## rileyawes

Catherine602 said:


> Wonder what the reaction would be if the situation involved 2 men. A pic of a buff dude with assets smirking at some pot-bellied man with invisible assets. Caption: I can't see anything.
> 
> First, it would never happen. Unlike women, men have empathy for each other and would find it difficult to expose a bro to the ridicule of women. It is an admirable quality that women should emulate but don't.
> 
> BTW, am I mistaken or is the most repugnant and vapid poster informing women of the criteria they must meet to be worthy of male attention. The lowest common denominator has the hubris to set high standards for women??.
> 
> I'll never understand why any woman work so hard for so very little.


This kind of generalizing and misogyny are helping no one. If you read this thread, you'll see that most of the people defending this abhorrent behavior are men, and those opposing it are female. 

You might want to cover up- your self-hate is showing.


----------



## DrSher

rileyawes said:


> DrSher said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying is that many girls of USWT in soccer is taking enhancing DRUGS?
> 
> Lindsay Vonn, Rhonda Rowsey, Holley Holm they are in your eyes cheaters until proven otherwise, or at least not out of suspicion based on their femininity in itself?.
> 
> Otherwise, females that become more feminine through doping is pretty much non existent, but rather the contrary. So your thinking is opposite of reality. That cute girl, who just scored goal after a thunderous run in the box IS actually 5/6 125 pounds, looks stunning and is has a hard and firm body whether she wants to or not.
> 
> Give credits to looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Models and athletes are not the same. Read about some Olympic athletes' practice schedules and diets. Some models take care of their looks, work out, etc, but it's really not the same as elite athletes or even fitness models. Some people win the genetic lottery and are born good looking. It is not hard. Some people get lots of plastic surgery to become good looking. That is not hard, either.
> 
> I'm not sure why you even bring this up. Attractive people can have horrible personalities or great personalities. Unattractive people can have horrible personalities or great personalities. Actions matter, not looks. The woman in question might be attractive and might have a good personality in general, but at the very least, she has shown that she has the capability to be extremely mean-spirited. She violated and mocked another human being, and broke the law. Because of her actions, despite her intentions, she shared photos of a woman's nude body without her knowledge or permission, with tens of thousands of people.
Click to expand...


Nonsense about models and top athletes. Many many top athletes do modeling before, during or after a career. 

While the sports-specific part of their regimen varies from pure models, the fitness aspect, target heart zones and nutrition can be remarkably similar.

Enough said. My point is that to marginalize the effort of all the women who give their all in modeling career or whatever, simply because they look good is very small minded.

The "genetic lottery" is just as much a myth as the "you didn't build that". Do you think athletes and models are born hot?? 

Otherwise, what is so different in the workout routines of a FITNESS MODEL; bikini competitor or soccer athlete that you seem so superior to a sport illustrated bikini model?
The sex appeal?

Finally, "she broke the law"... LOLLOLLOLLOL

Is that suddenly so shocking now?

I guess breaking into another country, selling drugs to people or leaking state secrets is much more compassionate.

The sad part is this: feminists would probably want to throw this poor girl in prison and throw the keys, while someone else walks while letting others die..

Sorry I don't buy the "illegal" thing as something you are truly upset about. This has ALL to do with some woman who is too pretty for her own good and works out at a PC gym where you may "feel good", but free of what I would call the cream of the crop. 

This girl is way too hot to go to let a PC gym benefit from having her around.


----------



## DrSher

DrSher said:


> rileyawes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrSher said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying is that many girls of USWT in soccer is taking enhancing DRUGS?
> 
> Lindsay Vonn, Rhonda Rowsey, Holley Holm they are in your eyes cheaters until proven otherwise, or at least not out of suspicion based on their femininity in itself?.
> 
> Otherwise, females that become more feminine through doping is pretty much non existent, but rather the contrary. So your thinking is opposite of reality. That cute girl, who just scored goal after a thunderous run in the box IS actually 5/6 125 pounds, looks stunning and is has a hard and firm body whether she wants to or not.
> 
> Give credits to looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Models and athletes are not the same. Read about some Olympic athletes' practice schedules and diets. Some models take care of their looks, work out, etc, but it's really not the same as elite athletes or even fitness models. Some people win the genetic lottery and are born good looking. It is not hard. Some people get lots of plastic surgery to become good looking. That is not hard, either.
> 
> I'm not sure why you even bring this up. Attractive people can have horrible personalities or great personalities. Unattractive people can have horrible personalities or great personalities. Actions matter, not looks. The woman in question might be attractive and might have a good personality in general, but at the very least, she has shown that she has the capability to be extremely mean-spirited. She violated and mocked another human being, and broke the law. Because of her actions, despite her intentions, she shared photos of a woman's nude body without her knowledge or permission, with tens of thousands of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense about models and top athletes. Many many top athletes do modeling before, during or after a career.
> 
> While the sports-specific part of their regimen varies from pure models, the fitness aspect, target heart zones and nutrition can be remarkably similar.
> 
> Enough said. My point is that to marginalize the effort of all the women who give their all in modeling career or whatever, simply because they look good is very small minded.
> 
> The "genetic lottery" is just as much a myth as the "you didn't build that". Do you think athletes and models are born hot??
> 
> Otherwise, what is so different in the workout routines of a FITNESS MODEL; bikini competitor or soccer athlete that you seem so superior to a sport illustrated bikini model?
> The sex appeal?
> 
> Finally, "she broke the law"... LOLLOLLOLLOL
> 
> Is that suddenly so shocking now?
> 
> I guess breaking into another country, selling drugs to people or leaking state secrets is much more compassionate.
> 
> The sad part is this: feminists would probably want to throw this poor girl in prison and throw the keys, while someone else walks while letting others die..
> 
> Sorry I don't buy the "illegal" thing as something you are truly upset about. This has ALL to do with some woman who is too pretty for her own good and works out at a PC gym where you may "feel good", but free of what I would call the cream of the crop.
> 
> This girl is way too hot to go to let a PC gym benefit from having her around. A lower volume personalized gym will be MUCH better for her and she will be free of the high-minded as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## rileyawes

DrSher said:


> Nonsense about models and top athletes. Many many top athletes do modeling before, during or after a career.
> 
> While the sports-specific part of their regimen varies from pure models, the fitness aspect, target heart zones and nutrition can be remarkably similar.
> 
> Enough said. My point is that to marginalize the effort of all the women who give their all in modeling career or whatever, simply because they look good is very small minded.
> 
> The "genetic lottery" is just as much a myth as the "you didn't build that". Do you think athletes and models are born hot??
> 
> Otherwise, what is so different in the workout routines of a FITNESS MODEL; bikini competitor or soccer athlete that you seem so superior to a sport illustrated bikini model?
> The sex appeal?
> 
> Finally, "she broke the law"... LOLLOLLOLLOL
> 
> Is that suddenly so shocking now?
> 
> I guess breaking into another country, selling drugs to people or leaking state secrets is much more compassionate.
> 
> The sad part is this: feminists would probably want to throw this poor girl in prison and throw the keys, while someone else walks while letting others die..
> 
> Sorry I don't buy the "illegal" thing as something you are truly upset about. This has ALL to do with some woman who is too pretty for her own good and works out at a PC gym where you may "feel good", but free of what I would call the cream of the crop.
> 
> This girl is way too hot to go to let a PC gym benefit from having her around.


So, it's no big deal? If someone did this to you, it would be okay? I know I wouldn't want that happening to me! The lengths you're going to to defend this woman are unreasonable. There's no such thing as being too hot. If there were, she wouldn't even be close, sorry to tell you. People are not angry because she's "good looking," people are upset because she violated, mocked, and humiliated a woman who was minding her own business in what she thought was a safe place. 

Taking nude pictures of someone is wrong AND illegal. There's no debate about that. Posting revenge porn is illegal. Filming people in restrooms or changing rooms is illegal. I've seen news stories about landlords going to jail for installing hidden cameras in their tenants' showers. They went to jail because...it is illegal. It's so so so strange that you don't see this as wrong and as a violation. Feminists do want these people to be thrown in jail. Because they're breaking the law and hurting people. Women have the right to not have upskirt photos taken and posted of them. They have the right to shower in their own homes or in the gym and have their privacy preserved. They deserve to hide or display their bodies as they choose. Having the choice taken away and having them treated as objects is wrong. And unfeminist. And also illegal, in this case. It's not hard to understand. 

As to your false equivalencies, illegal immigration is illegal. Selling drugs is illegal. Leaking state secrets is illegal. Killing someone is wrong. Those people go to jail because they're doing something wrong and illegal. They go to jail for much longer than someone would for taking and posting naked pics without someone's permission. I'm not a judge so I can't say anything about a jail sentence, but the woman that committed this offense should at least pay a fine to the victim and have to register as a sex offender. People don't understand that social media is real life, too. It has consequences.

Oh yeah, btw, someone saying that a model who committed a legal and moral offense is a nasty piece of work who doesn't work as hard as an athlete does is not as bad as taking nude pictures of someone without their consent and posting them on the internet. It's not really the mockery that bothers me, although it is nasty and prompted the photo. She was wrong, and you're wrong.


----------



## Lon

DrSher, I see now you are being completely serious on this matter. The thing is, I saw the pic of the woman that this girl posted, and she was just a normal woman getting showered and dressed in the change room, as it is completely intended for. The woman wasn't particularly obese, nor unhygienic - there was absolutely zero reason that the woman who was being shamed should have been shamed, she was merely going about her business of trying to take care of her self using the exact same facilities as this immature "playmate" was. The only one uncomfortable in the locker room was this immature girl, the only flaw lies in this so-called superior fitness model whom was THAT uncomfortable around a completely normal person, and that is plainly due to some psychological defect (be it narcissism, low self-esteem, histrionics or some other PD), so defend her skills and talents as you will, but the rest if us are not willing to celebrate her nastiness.


----------



## LadybugMomma

Rubix Cubed said:


> I wonder if she had to pay extra for the "Joker" mouth.


More room to put her foot in!! LOL Dumb a$$ that she is!


----------



## EleGirl

DrSher said:


> Finally, "she broke the law"... LOLLOLLOLLOL
> 
> Is that suddenly so shocking now?


Strange reaction. So you are just fine with her taking pictures of some one in a locker room and plastering them all over the internet? How would you feel it she did that to your mother? sister? wife? daughter? You ok with that?

Would you be ok with her publically humiliating the women in your family? 



DrSher said:


> Sorry I don't buy the "illegal" thing as something you are truly upset about. This has ALL to do with some woman who is too pretty for her own good and works out at a PC gym where you may "feel good", but free of what I would call the cream of the crop.


LOL... if have 4 sisters. All of us were as good looking as that model when we were her age. It's truly no great accomplishment being good looking when one has good genetics. 

If she's 'too pretty for her own good' it's a huge sign of her being greatly lacking in character. That's what led to her even taking photos of some average woman in a locker room and then insulting her on the internet. 

You are apparently overly impressed with good looks. Sad.



DrSher said:


> This girl is way too hot to go to let a PC gym benefit from having her around. A lower volume personalized gym will be MUCH better for her and she will be free of the high-minded as well.


Yea, those high minded people who don't expect for someone to secretly photograph them in places like dressing rooms.


----------



## MrsHolland

DrSher said:


> .........................
> 
> Finally, "she broke the law"... LOLLOLLOLLOL
> 
> Is that suddenly so shocking now?
> 
> I guess breaking into another country, selling drugs to people or leaking state secrets is much more compassionate.
> 
> The sad part is this: feminists would probably want to throw this poor girl in prison and throw the keys, while someone else walks while letting others die..
> 
> Sorry I don't buy the "illegal" thing as something you are truly upset about. This has ALL to do with some woman who is too pretty for her own good and works out at a PC gym where you may "feel good", but free of what I would call the cream of the crop.
> 
> This girl is way too hot to go to let a PC gym benefit from having her around.


In my country she would have broken the law. Harassment via social media is a crime here, thankfully it is recognised as such.

I am a feminist but cannot see what this has to do with agreeing that yes she has done an illegal and immoral act and yes she deserves to be punished. I don't buy into all your "she is hot" drivel.

Bottom line in a civilised society.......... it matters not what race, age, gender, appearance the victim is, it matters not what race, age gender, appearance the perpetrator is, a crime or immoral act is just that. If we start defending perpetrators simply because of their appearance then civilised society is doomed.


----------



## DrSher

EleGirl said:


> Strange reaction. So you are just fine with her taking pictures of some one in a locker room and plastering them all over the internet? How would you feel it she did that to your mother? sister? wife? daughter? You ok with that?
> 
> Would you be ok with her publically humiliating the women in your family?
> ***********
> I didn't say it was fine, but merely that are much more serious tings that are ignored. So my laws are broken every day of way more serious character, like our wonderful Hillary who simply didn't have intent. I am sure Dani did not intend to fat shame either.
> 
> LOL... if have 4 sisters. All of us were as good looking as that model when we were her age. It's truly no great accomplishment being good looking when one has good genetics.
> ****************
> LOL LOL LOL (times 3). No pretty girl ever works out. Even though ne can see plenty women going to the gym or being on a diet. Even Demi More went on a fitness regimen before shooting the movie striptease; or Hillary Swank in Million Dollar baby. Now, Rhonda Rowsey is also doing movies.
> 
> Yes, they all have great genes, but that is not enough.
> 
> If she's 'too pretty for her own good' it's a huge sign of her being greatly lacking in character. That's what led to her even taking photos of some average woman in a locker room and then insulting her on the internet.
> You are apparently overly impressed with good looks. Sad.
> *******I think you are being overly generalizing here. She had a Faux pas and you guys want that to define her life. She is playmate of the year 2015. No matt what you guys say or do, he is gonna be fie.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, those high minded people who don't expect for someone to secretly photograph them in places like dressing rooms.
> *******So you are out of principle against any undercover taping? Good to know..


----------



## DrSher

MrsHolland said:


> In my country she would have broken the law. Harassment via social media is a crime here, thankfully it is recognised as such.
> 
> I am a feminist but cannot see what this has to do with agreeing that yes she has done an illegal and immoral act and yes she deserves to be punished. I don't buy into all your "she is hot" drivel.
> 
> Bottom line in a civilised society.......... it matters not what race, age, gender, appearance the victim is, it matters not what race, age gender, appearance the perpetrator is, a crime or immoral act is just that. If we start defending perpetrators simply because of their appearance then civilised society is doomed.


 Are you from Holland? Good to see your country has the priorities straight here. The evil white model girls and the evil white man is the real problem, not the ones who bomb up whole Europe and treat women like cattle. Then again, being a white male, I am automatically worse to most white women, LOL. Thanks for the reminder.

If a young and PC beta male had done this to a middle aged, fat, white man, you guys would have said nothing. In the case of the man, it would probably even be HIS fault. If Justin Bieber or some other kid had fat shamed an older guy you guys would have been (yeah GO)!!

The day I see feminists stand up for women that are not the white, elitists feminist or their props, I will listen more. They are only doing this due to it being a pretty girl. That may not be PC but it IS the truth. 
Finally, if any feminist had broken into Trump's house and released bunch of naked photos of him and Melania, you guys would have been thumbs up, especially if the photos were compromising.


----------



## DrSher

Lon said:


> DrSher, I see now you are being completely serious on this matter. The thing is, I saw the pic of the woman that this girl posted, and she was just a normal woman getting showered and dressed in the change room, as it is completely intended for. The woman wasn't particularly obese, nor unhygienic - there was absolutely zero reason that the woman who was being shamed should have been shamed, she was merely going about her business of trying to take care of her self using the exact same facilities as this immature "playmate" was. The only one uncomfortable in the locker room was this immature girl, the only flaw lies in this so-called superior fitness model whom was THAT uncomfortable around a completely normal person, and that is plainly due to some psychological defect (be it narcissism, low self-esteem, histrionics or some other PD), so defend her skills and talents as you will, but the rest if us are not willing to celebrate her nastiness.



I note you are from Canada, but you can still read, right? And Please don't feign outrage over being called Canadian now, so the boxes can be checked , LOL. 

So, PLEASE. Tell me WHEREI said what she did was OK.

Next time, tell me what the punishment should be for someone illegally crossing the US border; smoking pot or having "underage sex" when you are underage yourself.

Are you in favor of following laws, or is it simply a matter of cherry picking them?


----------



## DrSher

rileyawes said:


> So, it's no big deal? If someone did this to you, it would be okay? I know I wouldn't want that happening to me! The lengths you're going to to defend this woman are unreasonable. There's no such thing as being too hot. If there were, she wouldn't even be close, sorry to tell you. People are not angry because she's "good looking," people are upset because she violated, mocked, and humiliated a woman who was minding her own business in what she thought was a safe place.


 ***First of all, being "too hot for your own good" doesn't mean you are the hottest. There is plenty of 8's walking around that act like they are miss universe. What it DOES mean is that she doesn't know how to handle her looks properly. That's all. 



rileyawes said:


> Taking nude pictures of someone is wrong AND illegal. There's no debate about that.


 ***Everyone attacking me here seems to imply that I am giving her my blessings. This is what happens when you read what you want to. 




rileyawes said:


> Posting revenge porn is illegal.


 ***So is shooting people, lying under oath and letting state secrets go all over the world. However, none of these happened here, so why are you saying so?




rileyawes said:


> Filming people in restrooms or changing rooms is illegal. I've seen news stories about landlords going to jail for installing hidden cameras in their tenants' showers. They went to jail because...it is illegal.


 *****Again, none of this happened here. 




rileyawes said:


> It's so so so strange that you don't see this as wrong and as a violation.


 ***And it is so strange that you know so much about me without reading what I say. 



rileyawes said:


> Feminists do want these people to be thrown in jail. Because they're breaking the law and hurting people.


 ***They want her (not these people) thrown in jail, but would they want it the other way? I doubt it very much. 




rileyawes said:


> Women have the right to not have upskirt photos taken and posted of them. They have the right to shower in their own homes or in the gym and have their privacy preserved.


 *Agree, none of this happened here. More sugar to sweeten the pie and nothing else. 



rileyawes said:


> They deserve to hide or display their bodies as they choose.


 *"deserve".. Like you deserve to not having your FB pictures posted everywhere else?



rileyawes said:


> Having the choice taken away and having them treated as objects is wrong.


 ***There is no law stating "objectification" as a crime. If it were, women would be jailed all the time for selecting men with money, leaving them after they find out. 



rileyawes said:


> And unfeminist. And also illegal, in this case. It's not hard to understand.


 ***I don't know what "unfeminist" is, but I am pretty sure it is not this. It's not hard to understand what the law is, but it IS hard to understand someone going after me as hard as you and not reading my previous postings. You are wrong..



rileyawes said:


> As to your false equivalencies, illegal immigration is illegal. Selling drugs is illegal. Leaking state secrets is illegal. Killing someone is wrong. Those people go to jail because they're doing something wrong and illegal.


 ***Some go to jail and some don't. Some don't even get prosecuted despite others in same situation for doing a tiny fraction (Hillary vs Petraeus) of the same. 



rileyawes said:


> They go to jail for much longer than someone would for taking and posting naked pics without someone's permission.


 ***Or not at all as in Hillary's case. You would prefer this girl to get a few weeks in prison to Hillary even getting a reprimand. 




rileyawes said:


> I'm not a judge so I can't say anything about a jail sentence, but the woman that committed this offense should at least pay a fine to the victim and have to register as a sex offender.


 *Register as "sex offender"... Hahahahahahahaha. So you really want her life to be destroyed, isn't it. I am sure that "victim" will feel great about herself for taking down someone like that and milking it for what it's worth. 
Honestly: Why should she register as sex offender???
(YOu seem like a full-blown feminist hack with such a statement). 




rileyawes said:


> People don't understand that social media is real life, too. It has consequences.


 ***Social media is as real as pokemon. and about as useful. 



rileyawes said:


> Oh yeah, btw, someone saying that a model who committed a legal and moral offense is a nasty piece of work who doesn't work as hard as an athlete does is not as bad as taking nude pictures of someone without their consent and posting them on the internet.


 ***According to who? You? Well, I don't think you can be unbiased, so...

An attractive women that has worked a lot to get where she is: 
-is instantly marginalized as some kind of wicked bimbo who has never lifted dumbbell in her life, run a mile on thread mill or squatted even once. 

A woman, whose name is not even mentioned, is included in a "snapchat" picture, whatever.... 




rileyawes said:


> It's not really the mockery that bothers me, although it is nasty and prompted the photo. She was wrong, and you're wrong.


 **YOU are wrong by saying I think this was great, or even thinking this was fine. 


I train girls all the time. Fat, thin, Obese, with morbidities and even the occasional feminist or two. I have not seen ONE girl who hasn't compared themselves to something or someone at some time. 

Was it bad taste as silly? Absolutely. Should she face a firing squad? (If that was the law) I am pretty sure someone here would say yes. 

Finally, the best way to stop this nonsense is for guys to stay out of social media to begin with. Not much has created more wasted time than this. SO many of my friends are wasting their times "chatting" with girls that NEVER EVER intend to meet up with them. A bunch of desperados that have gotten worse after all this texting. I especially cannot fathom why guys are hanging in there and waiting for a girl that takes hours to reply. Then again, she may do this more towards other girls than men. WE are not mean-spirited. You sure as hell can tell how much this means. Forget ISIS; half our young hooked on heroin or all the illegals. THIS is where the real crime is...


----------



## EleGirl

DrSher said:


> EleGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange reaction. So you are just fine with her taking pictures of some one in a locker room and plastering them all over the internet? How would you feel it she did that to your mother? sister? wife? daughter? You ok with that?
> 
> Would you be ok with her publically humiliating the women in your family?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say it was fine, but merely that are much more serious tings that are ignored. So my laws are broken every day of way more serious character, like our wonderful Hillary who simply didn't have intent. I am sure Dani did not intend to fat shame either.
Click to expand...

What are you suggesting, that we only pay attention to the worst crimes ever… like murder, rape and the worst violent crimes. If we did that, society would be in even more shambles than it is now.



DrSher said:


> EleGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... if have 4 sisters. All of us were as good looking as that model when we were her age. It's truly no great accomplishment being good looking when one has good genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **************** LOL LOL LOL (times 3). No pretty girl ever works out. Even though ne can see plenty women going to the gym or being on a diet. Even Demi More went on a fitness regimen before shooting the movie striptease; or Hillary Swank in Million Dollar baby. Now, Rhonda Rowsey is also doing movies.
> 
> Yes, they all have great genes, but that is not enough.
Click to expand...

Yes, it takes work for movie stars, models, etc to keep their bodies looking very good. I’m very much aware of this as I’m part owner of a talent agency in the LA area. I’m also very much aware that being beautiful, even working hard to be beautiful, does not make a person more valuable as a human than the average person. It certainly does not give them the right to be disrespectful to others and humiliate people in public. 



DrSher said:


> EleGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she's 'too pretty for her own good' it's a huge sign of her being greatly lacking in character. That's what led to her even taking photos of some average woman in a locker room and then insulting her on the internet.
> 
> You are apparently overly impressed with good looks. Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> *******I think you are being overly generalizing here. She had a Faux pas and you guys want that to define her life. She is playmate of the year 2015. No matt what you guys say or do, he is gonna be fie.
Click to expand...

So what if she’s playmate of 2015. It means very little in the long run.

No, it’s not a Faux Pas to do what she did. She did something very hurtful deliberately because she considers herself superior to others. Now she’s trying to pass it off as an accident. She deserves the public trashing she’s getting. Maybe it will teach her that she needs to treat others with respect.



DrSher said:


> EleGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, those high minded people who don't expect for someone to secretly photograph them in places like dressing rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> *******So you are out of principle against any undercover taping? Good to know..
Click to expand...

It would be cool if you would learn how quoting and posting works. 

Instead of quoting your own posts and editing the content, why not just use the edit function.

Instead of putting your comments inside the quote brackets, put them outside the quote brackets. Your posts are confusing because you keep putting your comments within the quote brackets of other posters.



DrSher said:


> *******So you are out of principle against any undercover taping? Good to know..


So apparently you don’t understand the difference between what the dingbat model did and legally obtained undercover taping… to be legal, undercover taping requires a court order.


----------



## DrSher

EleGirl said:


> First off, it would be cool if you would learn how quoting and posting works.
> Instead of quoting your own posts and editing the content, why not just use the edit function.
> Instead of putting your comments inside the quote brackets, put them outside the quote brackets. Your posts are confusing because you keep putting your comments within the quote brackets of other posters.


 **Give me SOME credit EleGirl.  I don't text people, don't have FB, no youtube, Myspace, twitter or all that other stuff. I will learn it as I go, but have not been able to sit down and figure out yet. I am on call again...



EleGirl said:


> So apparently you don’t understand the difference between what the dingbat model did and legally obtained undercover taping… to be legal, undercover taping requires a court order.


 ***I do. I have even dealt with undercover taping as part of a job I had. Wiretapping or bugging is very hardtop prosecute on individual basis and mostly is investigated when the stakes are high. Another example is CrookedHillary. FBI director said that she did things wrong, but he could not prove intent. That she back stabbed Sanders was a given. Only Sanders supporters, the biggest bunch of suckers in USA didn't think so. 

So before we decide to indict a pretty, innocent, successful girl, maybe we should find out what her intent was first? I would call it a review, bot an investigation..


----------



## EleGirl

DrSher said:


> I train girls all the time. Fat, thin, Obese, with morbidities and even the occasional feminist or two. I have not seen ONE girl who hasn't compared themselves to something or someone at some time.


So what if you train some women. What does that have to do with what this woman did? NOTHING.



DrSher said:


> Was it bad taste as silly? Absolutely. Should she face a firing squad? (If that was the law) I am pretty sure someone here would say yes.


Not one person here, except YOU has brought up a firing squad or any punishment that sever. Why are you being so ridiculous in trying to make it sound like others are doing this.



DrSher said:


> Finally, the best way to stop this nonsense is for guys to stay out of social media to begin with. Not much has created more wasted time than this. SO many of my friends are wasting their times "chatting" with girls that NEVER EVER intend to meet up with them. A bunch of desperados that have gotten worse after all this texting. I especially cannot fathom why guys are hanging in there and waiting for a girl that takes hours to reply. Then again, she may do this more towards other girls than men.


Now this is funny coming from someone who is right now posting on social media.. yes forums are part of social media.



DrSher said:


> WE are not mean-spirited. You sure as hell can tell how much this means.


What is not mean-spirited? This makes no sense at all.



DrSher said:


> Forget ISIS; half our young hooked on heroin or all the illegals. THIS is where the real crime is...


Now you are all over the place. Getting very weird.


----------



## EleGirl

DrSher said:


> **Give me SOME credit EleGirl.


Give me permission to edit that above post, to put the quote/end-quote brackets where they go. Then you can use the edit function to go in and look at how you break a quote into blocks so that you can address blocks of quotes, outside of the quoted blocks.


----------



## GTdad

rileyawes said:


> This kind of generalizing and misogyny are helping no one. If you read this thread, you'll see that most of the people defending this abhorrent behavior are men, and those opposing it are female.


This surprised me, so I checked. I see exactly one guy defending the picture-taker, and I don't see him as being worthy of the time it would take to argue with.


----------



## EleGirl

EleGirl said:


> ***I do. I have even dealt with undercover taping as part of a job I had. Wiretapping or bugging is very hardtop prosecute on individual basis and mostly is investigated when the stakes are high. Another example is CrookedHillary. FBI director said that she did things wrong, but he could not prove intent. That she back stabbed Sanders was a given. Only Sanders supporters, the biggest bunch of suckers in USA didn't think so.


I have had security clearances since the 1970’s. Had I left a file marked with a clearance level on my desk, in a locked, secure facility I would have been fired for mishandling classified material. Intent would not have matter.
If I had taken it out of the building without the proper permissions and/ or emailed to anyone to include myself, it was a crime. The action is what matters.


EleGirl said:


> So before we decide to indict a pretty, innocent, successful girl, maybe we should find out what her intent was first? I would call it a review, bot an investigation..


She’s not innocent of taking the photo. She is not innocent of posting the photo on line. Her looks and success as a play boy model have nothing to do with this. Of course the police will be doing an investigation. Personally, I hope the woman in the photo sues her and gets damages. And I hope the model gets charge with the crime. Why? Because this type of thing needs to stop… that’s why there are now laws against it.


----------



## DrSher

EleGirl said:


> Give me permission to edit that above post, to put the quote/end-quote brackets where they go. Then you can use the edit function to go in and look at how you break a quote into blocks so that you can address blocks of quotes, outside of the quoted blocks.


 Absolutely..


Most appreciated EleGirl


----------



## DrSher

EleGirl said:


> So what if you train some women. What does that have to do with what this woman did? NOTHING.
> ***You are unwilling to hear me. I think I happen to know a thing or two about both female motivation and the social models. Just like you in your job, it doesn't sound like we have too much of a common goal.
> Something tells me we would get along even if we were working on a project. You seem very strong and professional. Same here.
> 
> Not one person here, except YOU has brought up a firing squad or any punishment that sever. Why are you being so ridiculous in trying to make it sound like others are doing this.
> ***Forcing this girl to register as sex offender is the equivalent. Obviously a firing squad is matter of speech, right? Having to register as sex offender is pretty much the something in today's society and especially for something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is funny coming from someone who is right now posting on social media.. yes forums are part of social media.
> 
> ***
> -I have never cheated on my wife, but look at women 24/7, including porn. In many eyes, that makes me a cheater.
> -I do get drunk now&then, but tell all my clients never to
> drink.
> -I am vegan, but cannot stop eating honey.
> 
> -I sometimes treat my players poorly for faults I did myself in past.
> 
> We are all hypocrites. Some more than others. Why should a citizen of the country have to be held to a higher standard than a former secretary of state?
> 
> What is not mean-spirited? This makes no sense at all.
> ****How do you know?? Can you prove her intent to be mean spirited?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are all over the place. Getting very weird.
> **Not really, I am going point by point.


----------



## EleGirl

DrSher said:


> Absolutely..
> 
> 
> Most appreciated EleGirl


Ok, I edited two of your posts to break them up so that the text you are quoting is enclosed in quote brackets. And your text is outside of the quote block. Use the edit function to go in as see how it's done.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies...shames-woman-gym-snapchat-5.html#post16185321

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies...shames-woman-gym-snapchat-5.html#post16185321


----------



## MrsHolland

DrSher said:


> Are you from Holland? Good to see your country has the priorities straight here. The evil white model girls and the evil white man is the real problem, not the ones who bomb up whole Europe and treat women like cattle. Then again, being a white male, I am automatically worse to most white women, LOL. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> If a young and PC beta male had done this to a middle aged, fat, white man, you guys would have said nothing. In the case of the man, it would probably even be HIS fault. If Justin Bieber or some other kid had fat shamed an older guy you guys would have been (yeah GO)!!
> 
> The day I see feminists stand up for women that are not the white, elitists feminist or their props, I will listen more. They are only doing this due to it being a pretty girl. That may not be PC but it IS the truth.
> Finally, if any feminist had broken into Trump's house and released bunch of naked photos of him and Melania, you guys would have been thumbs up, especially if the photos were compromising.


I am from Australia.

As for the rest of your post it infers the complete opposite of what I said which does not surprise me as your agenda seems to be to denegrate any woman but the one that in this instance did something very shameful.

I would not defend or thumbs up anyone, no super hot male, for doing such a disgusting thing. It is immoral regardless of who did it which was my point to start with.


----------



## DrSher

EleGirl said:


> Ok, I edited two of your posts to break them up so that the text you are quoting is enclosed in quote brackets. And your text is outside of the quote block. Use the edit function to go in as see how it's done.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies...shames-woman-gym-snapchat-5.html#post16185321
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies...shames-woman-gym-snapchat-5.html#post16185321


I honestly have no idea how to do this (yet), but I guess it can be found out. 

Thanks.:toast:


----------



## DrSher

MrsHolland said:


> I am from Australia.
> 
> As for the rest of your post it infers the complete opposite of what I said which does not surprise me as your agenda seems to be to denegrate any woman but the one that in this instance did something very shameful.
> 
> I would not defend or thumbs up anyone, no super hot male, for doing such a disgusting thing. It is immoral regardless of who did it which was my point to start with.


 So now it is "immoral".. OK< so in what part of the law books do we still punish immorality?

It is immoral to be lazy, having others work also. 

Morals has nothing to do with this. Someone wants to destroy this woman's life over something that wouldn't even be in news if it happened to a man. 

And you display blatant disregard for reading comprehension again, but why even bring it up any more. I have said what I think about this act. If she was hired by me, I would reprimand her. In todays world, you cannot let your PC curtain fall off except in special circumstances. 

If the feminists here gets their will and she has to register as a sex offender, do you guys think that will appear like a reasonable punishment?

(Fitting the crime).. 

Only activist judges of worst kind would do such a thing. The intent of having someone registered as sex offender is NOT a punitive one, but rather to protect society from repeats. Now, I have no doubt someone here would still argue that, but what a bunch of bitterness that is.. God forbid!! If I ever meet a woman that thinks like this FTF, I will jump off a cliff, because then the world is gone. 

The punishment asked here have ISIS standards with regards to severity and proper fitting of the crime. Good grief!!


----------



## EleGirl

DrSher said:


> ***Forcing this girl to register as sex offender is the equivalent. Obviously a firing squad is matter of speech, right? Having to register as sex offender is pretty much the something in today's society and especially for something like this.


Stop referring to her as a ‘girl’. She’s a full grown woman. 

What Dani Mathers did is know as video voyeurism and in the state of California she has committed a crime under the Video Voyeurism Prevention Act of 2004. She violated this unknown woman's right to privacy and should be brought to justice. 



DrSher said:


> How do you know?? Can you prove her intent to be mean spirited?


Shaming someone is by nature mean spirited. Especially shaming someone who did nothing wrong to her, someone who was just going about their own business.


----------



## EleGirl

DrSher said:


> The punishment asked here have ISIS standards with regards to severity and proper fitting of the crime. Good grief!!


ISIS burns people alive, drowns them in cages, uses non-Muslim women as sex slaves subjecting them to constantly being raped. How dare you compare anything anyone on this thread is saying to the horrific actions of ISIS. 

what you are doing is to directly insult the people on this thread with your hyperbole. It's a bannable offense. You might want to consider toning it down a whole lot.


----------



## EleGirl

DrSher said:


> I honestly have no idea how to do this (yet), but I guess it can be found out.
> 
> Thanks.:toast:


 Do you know how to use the edit button? It's right next to the quote button. Edit those posts and look at how it's done.


----------



## rileyawes

DrSher said:


> Finally, if any feminist had broken into Trump's house and released bunch of naked photos of him and Melania, you guys would have been thumbs up, especially if the photos were compromising.


How can you say that? Do you know all of us? Do you have a crystal ball or a time machine? Perhaps you used your magic 8 ball?

This is really sad. You know we here on TAM have no control over what becomes news, right? We just respond to it. 



DrSher said:


> Good to see your country has the priorities straight here. The evil white model girls and the evil white man is the real problem, not the ones who bomb up whole Europe and treat women like cattle. Then again, being a white male, I am automatically worse to most white women, LOL. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> If a young and PC beta male had done this to a middle aged, fat, white man, you guys would have said nothing. In the case of the man, it would probably even be HIS fault. If Justin Bieber or some other kid had fat shamed an older guy you guys would have been (yeah GO)!!
> 
> The day I see feminists stand up for women that are not the white, elitists feminist or their props, I will listen more. They are only doing this due to it being a pretty girl. That may not be PC but it IS the truth.


Definitely not the truth at all. You're saying that people are upset about this, it means that they condone terrorism, or think it's not as bad as posting someone's naked pictures? You're turning this into some racist and feminist problem, like people are attacking and "marginalizing" (do you know what this word means) a person who did something wrong because she's white, female, and good-looking. Btw, "good-looking" is subjective, and I see dozens of better-looking women every single day. Just because she's your cup of tea doesn't meant that everyone else will have as easy a time excusing her gross behavior. She did something disgusting, and people are reacting with disgust. That's called a consequence. You can't do whatever you want and get mad at people for reacting. The point of social media is to share. They don't have to like what you share.

Honestly, I don't think anyone even cares about this anymore, we're just on a misguided mission to show you that you're wrong, but I don't think that will ever happen. Your thinking process is so seriously deranged that common sense and common decency won't have any effect on you. I give up. You win?


----------



## DrSher

EleGirl said:


> Stop referring to her as a ‘girl’. She’s a full grown woman.
> ***Looks very much like a girl to me. How about "youth"?
> 
> What Dani Mathers did is know as video voyeurism and in the state of California she has committed a crime under the Video Voyeurism Prevention Act of 2004. She violated this unknown woman's right to privacy and should be brought to justice.
> ***yeah yeah yeah. I am shocked, LOL. In any case, she has hired MJ's old attorney, so I think this will end fine for her.
> 
> Shaming someone is by nature mean spirited.
> ***Well, first of all, the "shaming" is not what is alleged, but rather that she took pictures without consent. There is no evidence she had any malicious intents. Any criminal prosecutor here will be a laughing stock and especially if he/she goes for the sex offender registration. The PR fallout for the feminist front on this will be a reissuance of the impression they have given.
> 
> Especially shaming someone who did nothing wrong to her, someone who was just going about their own business.
> ****It doesn't matter whether a crime is done as revenge or not and if it DID, it would be a mitigating factor since she did not know her before.
> 
> The main burden of proof here to destroy her as totally as most women here want is to prove she maliciously and deliberately PLANNED to humiliate or "fat shame" that other girl. She can remain quiet and try to settle this through Dani's attorney, or get ready for a deposition and character assassination if she tries to push it.
> 
> I also think it will be VERY hard, if not close to impossible to award punitive damages here. The damages are in themselves minuscule. The plaintiff has no strong public reputation as we know; she is not aspiring movie star; she did not get physically hurt and even "pain&suffering" is questionable.
> 
> Then we have the burden of damages she would be liable for. Since the picture was deleted quickly, most of the media aftermath is not due to Dani's actions, but rather political hacks.
> 
> 
> At the end, plaintiff may get a tiny payout, but has to face the heat in a testimony cross; clear all kinds of negative factoids from past and with reputation as the woman who got "fat shamed" and sued. My bet is she will realize that settling for a few pennies is worth being used as a prop for a wider agenda.


----------



## EleGirl

DrSher said:


> At the end, plaintiff may get a tiny payout, but has to face the heat in a testimony cross; clear all kinds of negative factoids from past and with reputation as the woman who got "fat shamed" and sued. My bet is she will realize that settling for a few pennies is worth being used as a prop for a wider agenda.


LOL... the why on earth would the photographed woman's past come up. It has no baring on the fact that some woman took a nude picture of her without her consent. 

I'm done here. You're entire point is that the woman who took the picture is too pretty to prosecute for commiting a crime. Rediculous.


----------



## DrSher

rileyawes said:


> How can you say that? Do you know all of us? Do you have a crystal ball or a time machine? Perhaps you used your magic 8 ball?
> 
> This is really sad. You know we here on TAM have no control over what becomes news, right? We just respond to it.
> ***Nobody is responsible for anything. There is always someone else.. However, the collective minds are shaped by this.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not the truth at all. You're saying that people are upset about this, it means that they condone terrorism, or think it's not as bad as posting someone's naked pictures?
> **The degree of response to this makes me draw no other conclusion. It would be unfair to shoot someone in the leg for stealing a candy bar. It is ALSO just as (if not more) wrong to force someone to register as SEXOFFENDER just because you think that's what she deserves.
> 
> You're turning this into some racist and feminist problem, like people are attacking and marginalizing a person who did something wrong because she's white, female, and good-looking.
> **Sure I am. Nothing else seems like the right explanation
> 
> Btw, "good-looking" is subjective, and I see dozens of better-looking women every single day.
> **"dozens" may be an exaggeration, but I am sure I see one or two a day as well and I very much work with this stuff. You must work in the Hefner house then..
> 
> Just because she's your cup of tea doesn't meant that everyone else will have as easy a time excusing her gross behavior. She did something disgusting, and people are reacting with disgust.
> **So, do you react with "disgust" if a man gets beaten up on the street? How about if someone drinks and drives? Both things can kill people. Then again, perspectives!!
> 
> That's called a consequence. You can't do whatever you want and get mad at people for reacting. The point of social media is to share. They don't have to like what you share.
> ***First of all, there is no point to social media besides making money off us all. Yes, we all use this crap, but it is not creating new Eurekas everywhere.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think anyone even cares about this anymore, we're just on a misguided mission to show you that you're wrong, but I don't think that will ever happen.
> ** "We".... If you see it as "your mission" to ensure uniform thought, I believe there are other places where you could find a better liking. Consensus is just as bad here as in the "global warming" pontifications.
> 
> Your thinking process is so seriously deranged that common sense and common decency won't have any effect on you. I give up. You win?
> ***You were never in the fight  And I never fought you. If you think I am a winner that's different.


 It is amazing that nobody here thinks it is unreasonable to want this incident being punished by her registering as SEX OFFENDER. Absolutely insane and off the top as far as legal thinking goes. 
Then again, this was never about following the law, but rather meting out some "extended justice". 

Instead of calling me deranged and lacking "common decency", maybe try to read what I write instead. I hope none of the ladies here ever gets to be in a jury where a man is accused of something. That will not end well for him...


----------



## DrSher

EleGirl said:


> LOL... the why on earth would the photographed woman's past come up.
> **Because that's the way a civil case works. Is it wrong to present to a jury that a physician cheated with a nurse 5 years ago? Happening in a different place of the country before he was sued for "not doing C-Section IN TIME", or for "not managing someone's diabetes better so they gained weight"? Is it wrong to show the court speeding tickets of a pathologist to show that he is not always accurate enough (to prove how he misread that slide, which was cancer).
> If you sue someone, your name WILL come up.
> 
> 
> It has no baring on the fact that some woman took a nude picture of her without her consent.
> **It affects the civil case.
> 
> 
> I'm done here. You're entire point is that the woman who took the picture is too pretty to prosecute for commiting a crime. Rediculous.
> *Thanks for taking time to debate. You are dead wrong though. How many times do I say it was wrong from her side? Do I have to buy an ad in NYtimes to prove I am sincere?


 I am not trying to convince anyone about anything. However, it is OBVIOUS this would have been a non-non-non story if Dani was just a normal woman with a "normal" BMI.

"Registered Sex offender", LOL LOL ROFLMFAO


----------



## DrSher

EleGirl said:


> I have had security clearances since the 1970’s. Had I left a file marked with a clearance level on my desk, in a locked, secure facility I would have been fired for mishandling classified material. Intent would not have matter.
> If I had taken it out of the building without the proper permissions and/ or emailed to anyone to include myself, it was a crime. The action is what matters.
> ***Welcome to the HillaryForPrison club
> 
> She’s not innocent of taking the photo. She is not innocent of posting the photo on line. Her looks and success as a play boy model have nothing to do with this. Of course the police will be doing an investigation. Personally, I hope the woman in the photo sues her and gets damages. And I hope the model gets charge with the crime. Why? Because this type of thing needs to stop… that’s why there are now laws against it.


----------



## EleGirl

California SB 255 classifies this as disorderly conduct, which is a misdemeanor in California. If you are convicted of this crime, a first offense could land you in county jail for up to six months and you could also be fined up to $1,000 fine under PC 647. 4


----------



## DrSher

EleGirl said:


> California SB 255 classifies this as disorderly conduct, which is a misdemeanor in California. If you are convicted of this crime, a first offense could land you in county jail for up to six months and you could also be fined up to $1,000 fine under PC 647. 4



So, just have some feminist attorney jury-shop the venue and eve4ryone will have their wishes here. 

6 months in jail for this would be a world-wide story. A COMIC and TRAGIC one. The attorney that would lose this for Dani must be even dumber than the average Bernie fans..

She may try to go for the criminal thing first to sweeten her money dough, but I am sure the activists that will be her puppet masters here would like the civil suit first. 

She will be played with as ever before; used as a prop and then spit out when done with her. Any politician that touches her will also feel it.


----------



## notmyrealname4

@DrSher



Okay, we get it, anything a Playboy Playmate does is okay in your book.

Just give it a rest already.


----------



## DrSher

notmyrealname4 said:


> @DrSher
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we get it, anything a Playboy Playmate does is okay in your book.
> 
> Just give it a rest already.


 NO..

As long as you guys insist on this litany of intellectual dishonesty and lies, I will also continue to keep this thread active.

So again, nameless one, Please tell me where I say "anything a playmate does is okay"... 

All these people going at me and not ONE can be honest enough to admit what I have already said-> that she was wrong. 

I just feel having to register as sex offender for this is both absolutely ridiculous and has no place in the current law. Now, if you want to change the rules, run a candidate that is willing to say so. Then vote for her.


----------



## notmyrealname4

Catherine602 said:


> Wonder what the reaction would be if the situation involved 2 men. A pic of a buff dude with assets smirking at some pot-bellied man with invisible assets. Caption: I can't see anything.
> 
> First, it would never happen. Unlike women, men have empathy for each other and would find it difficult to expose a bro to the ridicule of women. It is an admirable quality that women should emulate but don't.
> 
> BTW, am I mistaken or is the most repugnant and vapid poster informing women of the criteria they must meet to be worthy of male attention. The lowest common denominator has the hubris to set high standards for women??.
> 
> I'll never understand why any woman work so hard for so very little.


My reaction would be exactly the same. Disgust.

Men like to have the biggest penis at the urinal. Congratulating themselves smugly if the guy next to them is significantly smaller.

They have pity and contempt for men with small penises. It's a running theme throughout stand-up comedy acts.

I don't think a man would post a picture though. Too scared that the exposed guy might take revenge; life endangering type revenge. Direct mockery of another guys' d1ck is strictly verboten.

But women? They're fair game.. certainly from men,like our pal DrSher.

But from other women too. Ms Mathers knew that the likelihood of another woman physically assaulting her for her old-and-fat shaming was probably about nil.


In response to your third paragraph, yes; DrSher is informing us of what is required for a woman to be worthy of male attention. But, come on Catherine, you knew all that sh1t already. Hubris? In order for it to be hubris, he'd have to have a notion that he was out of line. It's not hubris to him; he feels perfectly entitled to have these requirements. As do most men.

You work so hard for so little while you still labor under the illusion that it will get you love. If you have no experience of that; that is wonderful, I wouldn't have it otherwise for you.


----------



## DrSher

Having to register as sex offender for taking a picture of another adult with no sexual theme seems VERY free of "hubris" to me...
(not).


----------



## john117

Well, there was a time we were at a state park with waterfalls. In come three young people, a woman her boyfriend and his buddy. Girl was wearing a T-shirt and the bottom part of a bikini. After a few innocent shots (wet t-shirt contest variety) she takes the shirt off (meh) and boyfriend and bestie take selfies like there's no tomorrow. People started screaming at them, but they were non chalant about it.


----------



## Lon

DrSher said:


> I note you are from Canada, but you can still read, right? And Please don't feign outrage over being called Canadian now, so the boxes can be checked , LOL.
> 
> So, PLEASE. Tell me WHEREI said what she did was OK.
> 
> Next time, tell me what the punishment should be for someone illegally crossing the US border; smoking pot or having "underage sex" when you are underage yourself.
> 
> Are you in favor of following laws, or is it simply a matter of cherry picking them?


Huh? what? I think you have me confused with another commenter, I have never said anything about the law, I was replying to you on here because from what I have seen of your comments you seem to be saying she has earned the right to be critical of others due to having above average physical looks? And you seem to think we are being critical of her due to her BMI or fitness accomplishments, but that has nothing to do with it, she is being held to a higher standard merely because she has a large following (ie ability to make headlines), so yes indeed those whom have a louder voice of influence do have a social responsibility to not hurt others, and when they do this kind of public outcry is the reaction. No matter what reason her action became news, it did make the headlines and I personally would have responded on here exactly the same way regardless of who she was or how she looked.


----------



## MrsHolland

DrSher said:


> So now it is "immoral".. OK< so in what part of the law books do we still punish immorality?
> 
> It is immoral to be lazy, having others work also.
> 
> Morals has nothing to do with this. Someone wants to destroy this woman's life over something that wouldn't even be in news if it happened to a man.
> 
> And you display blatant disregard for reading comprehension again, but why even bring it up any more. I have said what I think about this act. If she was hired by me, I would reprimand her. In todays world, you cannot let your PC curtain fall off except in special circumstances.
> 
> If the feminists here gets their will and she has to register as a sex offender, do you guys think that will appear like a reasonable punishment?
> 
> (Fitting the crime)..
> 
> Only activist judges of worst kind would do such a thing. The intent of having someone registered as sex offender is NOT a punitive one, but rather to protect society from repeats. Now, I have no doubt someone here would still argue that, but what a bunch of bitterness that is.. God forbid!! If I ever meet a woman that thinks like this FTF, I will jump off a cliff, because then the world is gone.
> 
> The punishment asked here have ISIS standards with regards to severity and proper fitting of the crime. Good grief!!


Morals have everything to do with this. What she did was immoral, nasty, immature and if here would be illegal. The very least would be loss of employment.

You seem a bit hysterical about Feminists. There is no link to what this woman did and others saying the action was immoral and Feminists. People of all walks that can distinguish right from wrong see this action as wrong, nothing to do with anything other than the simple fact that what she did was wrong on many levels.

Again why the hysteria and throwing in ridiculous statements about ISIS? Your comments are irrational to say the least.


----------



## Adelais

A person had nude photo taken of her without her consent, and then the criminal who took the photo posted in the media for millions to see! Even though the criminal took the photo down right away, it was captured by someone else and posted again. Anyone can still go look at it (even if it is blurred out.) The victim deserves to be compensated for her violation of privacy and embarrassment. Dani deserves, SHOULD, be prosecuted for whatever crimes she committed, if they are on the books. Dani is not special just because she is a celebrity.


----------



## Catherine602

notmyrealname4 said:


> My reaction would be exactly the same. Disgust.
> 
> Men like to have the biggest penis at the urinal. Congratulating themselves smugly if the guy next to them is significantly smaller.
> 
> They have pity and contempt for men with small penises. It's a running theme throughout stand-up comedy acts.
> 
> I don't think a man would post a picture though. Too scared that the exposed guy might take revenge; life endangering type revenge. Direct mockery of another guys' d1ck is strictly verboten.
> 
> But women? They're fair game.. certainly from men,like our pal DrSher.
> 
> But from other women too. Ms Mathers knew that the likelihood of another woman physically assaulting her for her old-and-fat shaming was probably about nil.
> 
> 
> In response to your third paragraph, yes; DrSher is informing us of what is required for a woman to be worthy of male attention. But, come on Catherine, you knew all that sh1t already. Hubris? In order for it to be hubris, he'd have to have a notion that he was out of line. It's not hubris to him; he feels perfectly entitled to have these requirements. As do most men.
> 
> You work so hard for so little while you still labor under the illusion that it will get you love. If you have no experience of that; that is wonderful, I wouldn't have it otherwise for you.


Yes, I've had it happen to me. I was 15 years old and I was too stupid to know that there are men who believe women were created to service them. I thought adults were honest and fairy tales will come true. 

However, I think women have the power to end the self-doubt, cruel scrutiny and inflated egoist standards whenever they want. We look through the cage of our culture and can't see beyond the prison walls. 

I was not lamenting that other women work so much for so little but that most of us do, including me. 

Trump and Ailes are archetypes of the ugly, rich, powerful, entitled man. They were made that way. Men like them have no trouble finding beautiful women 30 years their junior who are willing to be brought. 

They get no push back from women when they, who don't meet even the lowest standards of male sex appeal, judge women. 

No one catalogues their ugliness or pointed out that they cannot attract women so they buy them. Trump had no problem getting over 35% of the republican female vote. 

Men are not the problem, women are. If every women in this culture refused to play a game that works against them, there would be no game. 

We have the power but we squander it by idolizing rich inadequate men or bending into a pretzel trying to please people who are not superior to ourselves. 

Perhaps when the generation of young women who are in college now get into the work force in large numbers and meet sexism, they will flex their muscles. Perhaps they will realize that they can flex their muscles in other areas of their lives. 

There is reason to be optimistic. If Dorothy found her way back to KA on the power of her beliefs, anyone can realize their power.


----------



## Catherine602

rileyawes said:


> This kind of generalizing and misogyny are helping no one. If you read this thread, you'll see that most of the people defending this abhorrent behavior are men, and those opposing it are female.
> 
> You might want to cover up- your self-hate is showing.


You got misogyny and self-hate out of the post you quoted. 

It was balanced and thoughtful so that may have confused and upset you. 

I don't need to parrot any ideology. I just say what I see without reference to you or anyone like you. 

Ignorance is the only thing that needs covering up.


----------



## DrSher

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> A person had nude photo taken of her without her consent, and then the criminal who took the photo posted in the media for millions to see! Even though the criminal took the photo down right away, it was captured by someone else and posted again. Anyone can still go look at it (even if it is blurred out.) The victim deserves to be compensated for her violation of privacy and embarrassment. Dani deserves, SHOULD, be prosecuted for whatever crimes she committed, if they are on the books. Dani is not special just because she is a celebrity.


You phrase an accusation. You define it as a crime. You presume this is a criminal. 

She has the right to a fair trial and hopefully not by her own peers, I presume. 

If the victim is to get any "compensation" then show the damaged and get it into the legal arena.

Anything that is propagated after she took off the original shot, and, presumably now erased after legal share an equal burden of damages from whoever propagated them. Dropping news can be damaging, but propagation will worsen that ten times over. 

The more attention this case draws in the media eye, the more likely this will settle just well, both girls shaking hands and nobody having to sign in weekly to parole officer for the rest of her life as registered sex offender.

-Rome became civilized when the gladiators played cards and the lions were purring-

(To the behest of the elite who wanted a show)


----------



## MrsHolland

DrSher said:


> You phrase an accusation. You define it as a crime. You presume this is a criminal.
> 
> She has the right to a fair trial and hopefully not by her own peers, I presume.
> 
> If the victim is to get any "compensation" then show the damaged and get it into the legal arena.
> 
> * Anything that is propagated after she took off the original shot, and, presumably now erased after legal share an equal burden of damages from whoever propagated them.* Dropping news can be damaging, but propagation will worsen that ten times over.
> 
> The more attention this case draws in the media eye, the more likely this will settle just well, both girls shaking hands and nobody having to sign in weekly to parole officer for the rest of her life as registered sex offender.
> 
> -Rome became civilized when the gladiators played cards and the lions were purring-
> 
> (To the behest of the elite who wanted a show)


Absolutely. We have a case here ATM where two pigs verbally attacked a woman in FB, the original poster and the sharer that added his own vitriol are both in it deeply. Both have lost their jobs, the original poster is now before the Courts and will hopefully be dealt a hefty punishment.

This sort of behaviour needs to be stopped but that will be a very difficult thing to do. People need to see the damage they are doing to their victim.


----------



## Adelais

DrSher said:


> She has the right to a fair trial and hopefully not by her own peers, I presume.


I hope it does go to trial so no more idiotic shallow people get the idea of taking photos of unsuspecting nude people minding their own business in the locker room of their local gym.


----------



## DrSher

MrsHolland said:


> DrSher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You phrase an accusation. You define it as a crime. You presume this is a criminal.
> 
> She has the right to a fair trial and hopefully not by her own peers, I presume.
> 
> If the victim is to get any "compensation" then show the damaged and get it into the legal arena.
> 
> * Anything that is propagated after she took off the original shot, and, presumably now erased after legal share an equal burden of damages from whoever propagated them.* Dropping news can be damaging, but propagation will worsen that ten times over.
> 
> The more attention this case draws in the media eye, the more likely this will settle just well, both girls shaking hands and nobody having to sign in weekly to parole officer for the rest of her life as registered sex offender.
> 
> -Rome became civilized when the gladiators played cards and the lions were purring-
> 
> (To the behest of the elite who wanted a show)
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. We have a case here ATM where two pigs verbally attacked a woman in FB, the original poster and the sharer that added his own vitriol are both in it deeply. Both have lost their jobs, the original poster is now before the Courts and will hopefully be dealt a hefty punishment.
> 
> This sort of behaviour needs to be stopped but that will be a very difficult thing to do. People need to see the damage they are doing to their victim.
Click to expand...

 So let me see if I got this. You are talking about FB (face book)? Just another useless place where people want to play. I think it will be hard to stop all "this behavior" if you expect all people to "see the damage they are doing"...

Legally, there would be liability all down the chain. When it comes to Zuckerberg especially, it will only be available for political opponents. Meaning, this line of prosecution will almost exclusively be directed to harm political targets or marginalize groups. 

Losing jobs to this mostly happens due to corporate PC-ness. They know, the whiners will whine and the rest will shut up no matter what. 

Philosophy, human interactions and the law are not separate paradigms if you want to give the impression of equal justice under the law. 

As long as Hillary walks on the "no intent" clause, an intent can never be proven here either, in criminal law that us. 

Civilly, she MAY have a claim, but any contract most certainly will affect LA fitness more than her if it was filed. The corporate PC system has even funds available to dole out for situations like this. Then they may/may not (my guess is will not) demand her to pay back later. Still, the issue is that she has to prove damages, not just what some activists want to hear.

The potential plaintiff may very well be advised by her attorney (after speaking with MJ's former lawyer) that litigation will be costly; potentially risky if there is any dubious past and likely too costly for her not to consider a generous offer of compensation with sealed records and non-disclosure of court sealed (Would want one in this case for sure) . 

I think the end will be a woman that collects a little something and a model that comfortably moves on with life as should be. They will be content with that process, but the ones wanting to see blood will not be. 


And with that I abandon the field with this story. I failed to have anyone retract the lies they said about me, but in any case. 

Time to move on.


----------



## EleGirl

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> I hope it does go to trial so no more idiotic shallow people get the idea of taking photos of unsuspecting nude people minding their own business in the locker room of their local gym.


What she did is a misdemeanor in California with a 6 months jail term and a fine of 10,000 or so... I posted this earlier.

The latest news I've seen says that the local authorities ae looking for the woman whose picture was taken a they need her in order to file the charges. They are hoping to be able to file.


----------



## Adelais

EleGirl said:


> What she did is a misdemeanor in California with a 6 months jail term and a fine of *10,000 *or so... I posted this earlier.
> 
> The latest news I've seen says that the local authorities ae looking for the woman whose picture was taken a they need her in order to file the charges. They are hoping to be able to file.


I must have misread your earlier post, because I thought it said the fine was only $1,000 and I was disappointed. I like $10,000 a bit more because it will hurt the criminal's pocket more.


----------



## wild jade

Meanwhile, in other news,

TrollDude Gives Hottie Free Pass, Deliberately Stirs Pot "But she's real hot", he said, "and that makes her better than everyone else. I mean, anyone that good looking must work very very hard."

TrollDude has vowed that he will do everything in his power to protect his poor pet playmate, who he insists is simply just misunderstood. "The best part", he admitted, "the best part is how many people I get to piss off in the process."


----------



## Hope1964

DrSher said:


> Time to move on.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## DrSher

EleGirl said:


> The latest news I've seen says that the local authorities are looking for the woman whose picture was taken a they need her in order to file the charges. They are hoping to be able to file.


 No, they need HER to file charges, not THEM to it. That woman also very well knows that a payout will be way less if she goes this route. 


My guess is this will be settled out of court with nothing ever being filed. Both girls will walk away happy about it. 

With regards to the 10K fine. She can press charges and force Dani to give this to the bankrupt state of CA, or leverage her situation into a more financially beneficial deal. Assuming this is a woman of modest-average means, I will say the likelihood this happening is more than 90%.


What have we learned from this?

*Selective cries for selective punishments is not law.

*Everything is not drama

*Gloria Allred will get her 15 minutes of fame, but
accepting blank check from MJ's old attorney will give her
at least 15K, IMHO. 

* I could see Dani sponsoring an extreme makeover for
the woman as well. This would obviously become a 
great story of body awareness, redemption 
and "forgiveness". Oprah in 2018. Playboy CF in 2019.

Life goes on, everyone should be happy.


----------



## DrSher

Hope1964 said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree: :iagree:


You do?
Who are you?


----------



## Starstarfish

> So let me see if I got this. You are talking about FB (face book)? Just another useless place where people want to play


Some people waste time on Facebook. Some people waste hours everyday of their lives trying to figure out how to groom their wife for a threesome. 

You know, to each their own.


----------



## notmyrealname4

Starstarfish said:


> Some people waste hours everyday of their lives trying to figure out how to groom their wife for a threesome.


Zing!!!


----------



## ThreeStrikes

I'm assuming the perpetrator can be prosecuted criminally.

She can also be sued in civil court by the victim.

These are two separate events.

Criminals are people who have committed at least one crime. So yes, she is a criminal. And the punishment should fit the crime.


----------



## Kalpnisis

Can you ladies help explain something to me about women? Women complain about how they don't have as much power in society as men and how badly men treat them, yet why is it it doesn't seem to uncommon that when women do gain power they seemingly use it against other women? Shouldn't women be like all about helping each other out?

I have heard a number of times for example from women who have said they purposely try not to work in female-dominated places or places where those above them are mostly women and have said women have screwed them over pretty badly. I remember I had a girlfriend that worked in an office with all women including her two bosses and she would tell me how awful it was and they would pick on her and say mean and nasty things.

And when she ended up getting endometriosis and said she needed an operation and would be out for 3 days her bosses gave her a hard time and were really mean about it. That really shocked me because though I obviously don't know that much about period issues if a woman is having them then shouldn't their female bosses be...understanding?? 

Really surprised me!


----------



## EleGirl

Kalpnisis said:


> Can you ladies help explain something to me about women? Women complain about how they don't have as much power in society as men and how badly men treat them, yet why is it it doesn't seem to uncommon that when women do gain power they seemingly use it against other women? Shouldn't women be like all about helping each other out?
> 
> I have heard a number of times for example from women who have said they purposely try not to work in female-dominated places or places where those above them are mostly women and have said women have screwed them over pretty badly. I remember I had a girlfriend that worked in an office with all women including her two bosses and she would tell me how awful it was and they would pick on her and say mean and nasty things.
> 
> And when she ended up getting endometriosis and said she needed an operation and would be out for 3 days her bosses gave her a hard time and were really mean about it. That really shocked me because though I obviously don't know that much about period issues if a woman is having them then shouldn't their female bosses be...understanding??
> 
> Really surprised me!


Some people have a hard time realizing that women are not one big group that thinks and acts the same. We do have independent thought.

What you are doing is to ascribe the all women with the actions and attitudes of a few.

I've known and worked with a lot of women. I've worked where there were a lot of women in management. I've been in management. I've not seen what you talk about. Why? Because women are individuals.

If we want to look at this in a gender way, we could ask why are men to violent and hateful to each other. Most violent crime is male against male. So clearly men have a problem with men. (see how this kind of twisting works?)


----------



## Adelais

Kalpnisis said:


> Women complain about how they don't have as much power in society as men and how badly men treat them, yet why is it it doesn't seem to uncommon that when women do gain power they seemingly use it against other women? *Shouldn't women be like all about helping each other out?*


No they shouldn't be helping each other out. They should be objective and treat each other with respect, applying rules and expectations evenhandedly. They should treat a woman who needs surgery for endometriosis in a similar manner as they should treat a man who needs a vasectomy. Both are private issues, and both require a some time away from work. Speaking meanly about either a male or a female for being out of work for health or reproductive issues is unprofessional and mean spirited.


----------



## Catherine602

"Women should be helping each other out" may be the problem. IFAR nailed it. 
@Kalpnisis 

Let me expand your ideas about what may have happened to your gf, lest you hold on to these biases. If your girlfriend set criteria for a good and fair female boss that was different from those she set for a male boss, then of course she viewed her female boss in a negative light. 

It is common to have minor or even major problems with someone who sets the agenda and pushes for results. There is no reason a female boss should be expected to engender only warm and fuzzy feelings, is there?

Moreover, an unsuccessful employee will frequently find someone besides themselves to blame for their failure 

I have been in leadership positions in my work. It is just as difficult to lead men as it is women. Sometimes male or female members of my team had goals that were at variance with mine.

However, all of my team members were required to do things my way or find someplace that they liked better. 

I am certain some thought I was a bad boss because I am female and demanding. But we produced important data due in large to the hard work of a well coordinated team lead by a female. 

Women don't use power against women who work for them. Much like men, they use power to coordinate their resources with success as a goal regardless of the gender of their employee. 

Your gf's boss was most likely good at what she did and successful or she would not have been a boss. Her success was aided by cooperative employees who followed her lead. 

That is the prime criteria for a good boss, man or woman. Is it possible that your gf did not fulfill the needs of her position and was not the victim of an evil female boss?


----------



## Kalpnisis

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> No they shouldn't be helping each other out. They should be objective and treat each other with respect, applying rules and expectations evenhandedly. They should treat a woman who needs surgery for endometriosis in a similar manner as they should treat a man who needs a vasectomy. Both are private issues, and both require a some time away from work. Speaking meanly about either a male or a female for being out of work for health or reproductive issues is unprofessional and mean spirited.


Madeleine Albright would disagree:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRimyfmz0MA


----------



## Adelais

Kalpnisis said:


> Madeleine Albright would disagree:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRimyfmz0MA


I don't respect Ms. Albright or her opinions.


----------



## TAMAT

Playboy bunnies are like professional athletes in that they receive so much positive reinforcement they lose sight of how lucky they are. They become in a sense body wealthy. 

There is a great deal of research which points to people in general believing that their success is deserved somehow and that the less fortunate or unlucky are that way because they didn't have good morals or something. 

How Wealth Reduces Compassion - Scientific American

Tamat


----------



## EleGirl

Just wanted to post an update on this story.

Prosecutors charge former Playboy playmate Dani Mathers in gym 'body-shaming' photo case 

Los Angeles City Atty. Mike Feuer filed criminal charges Friday against a former Playboy playmate, alleging she*secretly photographed a 70-year-old woman in the nude while she was in the shower area of a Los Angeles fitness center.*

Prosecutors charged Dani Mathers, 29, with one misdemeanor count of invasion of privacy. Mathers allegedly posted an image of the woman on her Snapchat social media account in early July.

"Body-shaming is humiliating, with often painful, long-term consequences," Feuer said in a statement. "It mocks and stigmatizes its victims, tearing down self-respect and perpetuating the harmful idea that our unique physical appearances should be compared to air-brushed notions of 'perfect.' What really matters is our character and humanity. While body-shaming, in itself, is not a crime, there are circumstances in which invading one's privacy to accomplish it can be.*And we shouldn't tolerate that."

Prosecutors charge former Playboy playmate Dani Mathers in gym 'body-shaming' photo case


----------



## EllisRedding

@EleGirl

The funny thing about this, we were just having a big discussion about teaching children how to use social media properly. Sounds like this should be expanded to some adults as well!


----------



## notmyrealname4

"Glory, glory, hallelujah!"


I did not realize that the lady who was the subject of the harassment was 70 years old. A senior citizen. That makes it even worse.


----------



## EleGirl

notmyrealname4 said:


> "Glory, glory, hallelujah!"
> 
> 
> I did not realize that the lady who was the subject of the harassment was 70 years old. A senior citizen. That makes it even worse.


Yea, makes it pretty bad. Some poor old lady is working out to keep healthy. And this bimbo shames her on the internet for having an old lady body. I’m glad that something is being done about it even if it’s just a misdemeanor.

Note that the gym also took away the bimbo’s membership from all their clubs.


----------



## MrsAldi

What she did was very cruel indeed. 
Pure bullying, she got enjoyment making fun of a person in a moment of vulnerability. 
I honestly think that 70 yo lady should bring a civil case against her for compensation. 
In reality, jail would be an appropriate punishment, as this comes into the same category of revenge porn IMO, if a guy did it, he'd be in jail. 
It's tearing apart and taking away a person's control, and the perpetrator is getting an ego boost of power. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherine602

This does not seem fair. This should be in the civil courts. Why is it that men who post private pictures in revenge for a breakup are congratulated not prosecuted? 

She is being prosecuted because she is beautiful and made too much of an issue about it. I don't know how else you can explain the severe consequences for her but none for men who take and post pictures taken up women's skirts. In fact, its been ruled in the courts as a right for men. 

We should be outranged at the double standard.


----------



## MrsHolland

Catherine602 said:


> This does not seem fair. This should be in the civil courts. Why is it that men who post private pictures in revenge for a breakup are congratulated not prosecuted?
> 
> She is being prosecuted because she is beautiful and made too much of an issue about it. I don't know how else you can explain the severe consequences for her but none for men who take and post pictures taken up women's skirts. In fact, its been ruled in the courts as a right for men.
> 
> We should be outranged at the double standard.


Men who do this sort of thing do get prosecuted here in Aussie. The laws are still too lax and the police and Govt are too slow to keep up with the ever changing world of technology but people are being arrested and prosecuted. 

And no she isn't being prosecuted because she is beautiful (that's subjective anyway) she is being prosecuted because what she did was wrong. 

Is it true that the courts there have ruled it is a right for men to do this sort of thing? That seems unbelievable.

As for the woman in question, what a horrible piece of trash. She will have an old lady body one day, I doubt she will have the mental resilience to cope with it.


----------



## EleGirl

Catherine602 said:


> This does not seem fair. This should be in the civil courts. Why is it that men who post private pictures in revenge for a breakup are congratulated not prosecuted?
> 
> She is being prosecuted because she is beautiful and made too much of an issue about it. I don't know how else you can explain the severe consequences for her but none for men who take and post pictures taken up women's skirts. In fact, its been ruled in the courts as a right for men.
> 
> We should be outranged at the double standard.


No she is not being prosecuted because she is beautiful.

Some states are not making it illegal to post photos like this. It includes the revenge photos and videos that some men have posted on-line to shame their wives and girlfriends.

California is one of the states with those new laws. Men have been prosecuted under these laws. She’s just getting air time about it because she made a big deal online, to the whole world, hold ugly that poor old lady is.

Here is a link to the first case of a man being prosecuted under the new laws in 2014

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/02/revenge-porn-california-first-conviction_n_6258158.html


----------



## becareful2

Catherine602 said:


> This does not seem fair. This should be in the civil courts. Why is it that men who post private pictures in revenge for a breakup are congratulated not prosecuted?
> 
> She is being prosecuted because she is beautiful and made too much of an issue about it. I don't know how else you can explain the severe consequences for her but none for men who take and post pictures taken up women's skirts. In fact, its been ruled in the courts as a right for men.
> 
> We should be outranged at the double standard.


This post is insane. I'll explain to you why. 

1) Men who post such pics have been prosecuted, provided the police can trace it back to them. If the pics were posted anonymously, it would be very difficult to prosecute. In Dani Mather's case, she outed herself as the perpetrator, which made the police's job far easier.

2) She is not being prosecuted because she is beautiful. There is a lot of anti-bullying rhetoric right now, and people are outraged because of her bullying a 70 year old woman who was trying to better herself. The public outcry prompted the authorities to go after her, not because of how she looks. Many have even said she isn't all that attractive to begin with; it was the body-shaming that did her in.

3) What courts have ruled that it's a right for men to take pictures of women's skirts? Do you have any proof of this? Did that take place in some backward third world hellhole or here in the west?

I see you often approach issues through the prism of gender, and as a result, you often miss the mark.


----------



## sokillme

EleGirl said:


> Just wanted to post an update on this story.
> 
> Prosecutors charge former Playboy playmate Dani Mathers in gym 'body-shaming' photo case
> 
> Los Angeles City Atty. Mike Feuer filed criminal charges Friday against a former Playboy playmate, alleging she*secretly photographed a 70-year-old woman in the nude while she was in the shower area of a Los Angeles fitness center.*
> 
> Prosecutors charged Dani Mathers, 29, with one misdemeanor count of invasion of privacy. Mathers allegedly posted an image of the woman on her Snapchat social media account in early July.
> 
> "Body-shaming is humiliating, with often painful, long-term consequences," Feuer said in a statement. "It mocks and stigmatizes its victims, tearing down self-respect and perpetuating the harmful idea that our unique physical appearances should be compared to air-brushed notions of 'perfect.' What really matters is our character and humanity. While body-shaming, in itself, is not a crime, there are circumstances in which invading one's privacy to accomplish it can be.*And we shouldn't tolerate that."
> 
> Prosecutors charge former Playboy playmate Dani Mathers in gym 'body-shaming' photo case



I am glad that they are charging her but I could have done without the ideological speech. I hate using the law for grandstanding. We need laws to stop people from taking pictures of people changing in a locker room. However as far as I am concerned if she hadn't taken the picture there would be no reason to charge her. I don't want to live in a country where we are put on trial for body shaming. I think we should most definitely tolerate it. The way the prosecutor talks he thinks of it kind of how they used tax laws to get gangsters. We are not England, we have freedom of speech here. No offense to our English posters. 

Seems to me this woman got exactly the right punishment for the body-shaming part of what she did, which was everyone now thinks she is an as5hole. Seems to me free speech worked just fine. People in this country today are way to quick to give it up for offense. I find that much more disturbing then some idiot making a fool of them self. If it goes away we are going to really miss it.


----------



## becareful2

It took me less than ten seconds to find examples where men were prosecuted and jailed for posting lewd photos of women.

*Man Jailed for Lewd Photographs

Man Arrested for Lewd Pics in Bathroom at Westfield Plaza Bonita 

US man sentenced to 18 months in jail for posting nude photos of Jennifer Lawrence, Kate Upton

Winnipeg man jailed for posting nude photos of ex on Facebook

Central Texas man charged after nude photos of woman posted online*


----------



## bojangles

this is interesting. if the pic in this link is legit, the victim doesn't doesn't look THAT out of shape. 

to settle the score, they should jello wrestle in the basement of some big ten university bar.


----------



## Catherine602

becareful2 said:


> This post is insane. I'll explain to you why.
> 
> 1) Men who post such pics have been prosecuted, providing the police can trace it back to them. If the pics were posted anonymously, it would be very difficult to prosecute. In Dani Mather's case, she outed herself as the perpetrator, which made the police's job far easier.
> 
> 2) She is not being prosecuted because she is beautiful. There is a lot of anti-bullying rhetoric right now, and people are outraged because of her bullying a 70 year old woman who was trying to better herself. The public outcry prompted the authorities to go after her, not because of how she looks. Many have even said she isn't all that attractive to begin with; it was the body-shaming that did her in.
> 
> 3) What courts have ruled that it's a right for men to take pictures of women's skirts? Do you have any proof of this? Did that take place in some backward third world hellhole or here in the west?
> 
> I see you often approach issues through the prism of gender, and as a result, you often miss the mark.


Do I? Is it a problem to see things through a gender based prism? You'll see a lot of it here so be prepared to call men and woman out. 

Upskirt Photos Should Be Illegal Everywhere 

Complaints about this vile practice have been repeatedly filed in my area and men are not arrested let alone prosecuted. I think that it is important to prosecute crimes that seem relatively minor. 

Escalation to larger crimes such as sexual assault can be prevented. Men who feel woman exist for their pleasure are less likely to escalate to more invasive activities if they fear arrest for the minor ones. 

The law against revenge porn was just passed in CA I believe. I am not confident that more than a small percent of perps will be prosecuted even though they are breaking the law. 

There is too much money and influence in the porn industry to allow this popular source of revenue to dry up. No fees for actors, studios or videographers. It's all pure revenue form advertisers. 

The victim is the only one who suffers from the betrayal. The loser ex's have created a whole new porn genre. Plus he gets the b!tch back for dumping him. He is a hero.


----------



## Catherine602

sokillme said:


> I am glad that they are charging her but I could have done without the ideological speech. I hate using the law for grandstanding. We need laws to stop people from taking pictures of people changing in a locker room. However as far as I am concerned if she hadn't taken the picture there would be no reason to charge her. I don't want to live in a country where we are put on trial for body shaming. I think we should most definitely tolerate it. The way the prosecutor talks he thinks of it kind of how they used tax laws to get gangsters. We are not England, we have freedom of speech here. No offense to our English posters.
> 
> Seems to me this woman got exactly the right punishment for the body-shaming part of what she did, which was everyone now thinks she is an as5hole. Seems to me free speech worked just fine. People in this country today are way to quick to give it up for offense. I find that much more disturbing then some idiot making a fool of them self. If it goes away we are going to really miss it.


I see it as a problem of invasion of privacy. We are in uncharted territory with our ability to record anything and post the vid on social media. 

We have yet to determine the fault line between freedom of speech and expression and the crime of encroaching upon the right to privacy. 

Some care must be taken in crafting there laws. These laws may be a stepping stones that influences the extent to which the government can surveil citizens to prevent or detect crime. 

I don't know the answer but I would not want my privacy invaded and then have no recourse to justice. However, the principal of laws should be equality applied to all situations. 

I see areas where there is a glaring resistance to enacting laws and vigorously and fairly applying them. All invasion of privacy should be prosecuted not just some.


----------



## becareful2

Catherine602 said:


> Do I? Is it a problem to see things through a gender based prism? You'll see a lot of it here so be prepared to call men and woman out.
> 
> Upskirt Photos Should Be Illegal Everywhere
> 
> Complaints about this vile practice have been repeatedly filed in my area and men are not arrested let alone prosecuted. I think that it is important to prosecute crimes that seem relatively minor.
> 
> Escalation to larger crimes such as sexual assault can be prevented. Men who feel woman exist for their pleasure are less likely to escalate to more invasive activities if they fear arrest for the minor ones.
> 
> The law against revenge porn was just passed in CA I believe. I am not confident that more than a small percent of perps will be prosecuted even though they are breaking the law.
> 
> There is too much money and influence in the porn industry to allow this popular source of revenue to dry up. No fees for actors, studios or videographers. It's all pure revenue form advertisers.
> 
> The victim is the only one who suffers from the betrayal. The loser ex's have created a whole new porn genre. Plus he gets the b!tch back for dumping him. He is a hero.


The case in question from your link was due to a technicality in the wording of the law. If a person takes a picture of a woman's skirt behind closed doors like a bathroom or dressing room, then it would be illegal, but if on a sidewalk or in a supermarket where it is considered a public place, then the technicality makes it legal. The court of appeals have said that much. This particular case was in Perry, Georgia, but in the Atlanta, Georgia region, men have been arrested for doing similar things. One man was even arrested for doing the exact same thing in a Brookhaven supermarket in Snellville. Point being, it's not that judges or politicians think it's okay to take pictures of women's skirts; it's that every once in a while, a technicality in the wording of the law allows a perpetrator to skate. State Senator Vincent Fort has vowed to tackle this error when the lawmakers go back in session in the Spring. For every isolated instance like the one in Perry, Georgia, there are numerous places across the 50 states where it is illegal to do so. You make it sound like this is the norm and not the exception. New Jersey, Texas, Washington, Virginia, and Massachusetts are all mentioned in your link that prohibit such acts. Even a TSA agent was arrested on suspicion of taking pictures of women's skirts (also from your link).

Second point: If a voyeur takes a picture and posts it on a porn site, it is infinitely harder to track down the uploader and the police don't have that kind of resource to prosecute those crimes, especially if the uploader hides behind a proxy located somewhere in Russia, for example. However, if that voyeur posts it to their media site like Instagram, which Dani Mathers has done, then it's super easy to prosecute.

Third point: Many of these pictures are not illegal because they involve actors and willing participants who pretend to be unaware their pictures were being secretly taken. For that reason, it is very difficult if not impossible to differentiate between the illegal photos and the make-believe photos. 

Seeing these issues through the prism of gender distorts your view and discourages you from assessing the situation from all vantage points. Murderers have walked due to technicalities, but you may see it as the law saying it's okay to kill, which is not so. Your example is one such case.


----------



## RandomDude

Lol bimbo logic at its best!


----------



## Satya

This is a privacy issue. 
Not a gender issue. 
Not a playboy bunny issue.
The body shaming was disrespectful and added insult to injury.


----------



## notmyrealname4

Satya said:


> This is a privacy issue.
> Not a gender issue.
> Not a playboy bunny issue.
> The body shaming was disrespectful and added insult to injury.




Yes, Satya, you're thinking is spot-on (as usual).

I have a quibble with the Playboy bunny part though. Even though, legally it is relevant; it *is* morally? spiritually? emotionally?, very pertinent.

From Ms. Mathers place of youth and attractiveness; could there not have been some empathy and largess for a woman who has lost most of her physical allure, and is unlikely to ever recover that at 70 years old?

Where was Dani Mathers "heart", if you will?

I would guess you agree with me, for the most part. I just felt it needed to be stressed.

Because although saying "this is about privacy and body shaming" *is* logically accurate; it does not tell the full story. There is an element of cruelty and mockery that only the "Playboy bunny vs. 70-year-old ordinary woman" dynamic can fully describe.


----------



## Satya

notmyrealname4 said:


> Yes, Satya, you're thinking is spot-on (as usual).
> 
> I have a quibble with the Playboy bunny part though. Even though, legally it is relevant; it *is* morally? spiritually? emotionally?, very pertinent.
> 
> From Ms. Mathers place of youth and attractiveness; could there not have been some empathy and largess for a woman who has lost most of her physical allure, and is unlikely to ever recover that at 70 years old?
> 
> Where was Dani Mathers "heart", if you will?
> 
> I would guess you agree with me, for the most part. I just felt it needed to be stressed.
> 
> Because although saying "this is about privacy and body shaming" *is* logically accurate; it does not tell the full story. There is an element of cruelty and mockery that only the "Playboy bunny vs. 70-year-old ordinary woman" dynamic can fully describe.


I do agree with all that you wrote. I couldn't have expressed it any better. 

It is not always easy to separate the legal from the emotional.

It's terrible what Dani did. She was a representative and made herself look petty and small and embarrassed Playboy. She tried to garner support over the shaming of a woman's body... On social media. She is the epitome of "mean girl." And that is about the nicest way I can say it.


----------

